# News - Xbox 360 offiziell enth&uuml;llt



## Administrator (13. Mai 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,370540


----------



## Keuleman (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Sieht aus wie mein Barebone...  nurn bisschen klobiger   
Mal gucken, wie die games so werden, die Technik ist ja nun da.


----------



## mango72 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Keuleman am 13.05.2005 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie mein Barebone...  nurn bisschen klobiger
> Mal gucken, wie die games so werden, die Technik ist ja nun da.



hat man einen preisrahmen genannt? welche gpu wird verwendet?


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

*Grober Funktionsumfang*

Unterstützung von DVD-Video, DVD-Rom, DVD-R/RW, CD-DA, CD-Rom, CD-R, CD-RW, WMA CD, MP3-CDs und JPEG Foto-CD 
Alle Spiele laufen in 16:9, 720p und 1080i 
Anti-Aliasing ist stets aktiv 
Die Front des Gehäuses lässt sich farblich anpassen 
3 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse 
Unterstützt bis zu vier Funk-Controller 
Optionale 20 GB Festplatte 
Wi-Fi fähig

*IBM PowerPC-CPUs*

3 CPU-Einheiten mit je 3.2 GHz 
2 Hardware Threads pro Einheit 
1 VMX-128 Vector Unit pro Einheit 
1 MB L2 Cache 

*Theoretische CPU Leistung*

9 Milliarden Vektorpunkte pro Sekunde (entspricht einer Verzehnfachung der Leistung gegenüber der aktuellen Xbox)

*ATI Grafikeinheit*

500 MHz-Taktung 
10 MB DRAM 
48 Shader Pipelines 
Unified Shader Architecture 

*Speicher*

512 MB GDDR3 RAM 
700 MHz DDR 

*Audio* 

Mulitkanal Surround Sound 
48khz 16-bit Audio 
320 unabhängige Kanäle zur Dekompression von Daten 
32 bit processing 
256 oder mehr Audio-Kanäle gleichzeitig

*Die ersten Games*

Test Drive Unlimited (Atari) 
Rallisport Challenge 3 
Elder Scrolls IV (Bethesda) 
Ghost Recon 3 (Ubisoft) 
Project Gotham Racing 3 (Bizarre Creations) 
Call of Duty 2 (Activision)
The Darkness (Starbreeze) 
The Godfather (EA)
NBA 2K6 (EA) 
Gears of War (Epic)
Kameo (Rare) 
Perfect Dark Zero (Rare) 
Dimitri (Peter Molneux). 
Halo 3 (Bungie) kommt 2006

Offizielle Homepage: http://www.xbox360.com


----------



## BlackBandit77 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Und wie sieht es mit den Abmessungen aus?

HxBxT


Gruß

DaBandit


----------



## Soulja110 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

hoffentlich kommt halo3 auch für pc und hoffentlich hat morrowind4 net so nen übertriebenen konsolenstyle.

wieviel soll die mühle überhaupt kosten??? rein interessehalber


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Preise wurden nicht bekannt gegeben. Man rechnet aber mit ca. 300 Euro.


----------



## silencer1 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Die Leute werden auch dieses Ding kaufen. Hat ja schon beim ersten Mal funktioniert. Ein PC der sich Konsole schimpft.


----------



## Suslik (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Die ersten Ingameshoots, die ich von Xbox 360 gesehen habe, sehen bis jetzt echt super aus!!!


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Hier gibts ein 6-minütiges Backgroundvideo:
http://msxb.wmod.llnwd.net/a274/o2/ourcolony/TheColony_v1_750k.wmv


----------



## Ronin7 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

also für 300 euro und dem ersten guten spoiel könnt ich wieder konsolero werden...o LA


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Argh. Immer neue Infos...
Hier gibts die offiziellen Specs: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox360/factsheet.htm


----------



## Freezeman (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

*Availability: Holiday 2005* - Das müssten in den USA die großen Ferien im Herbst sein, oder?

Auf alle Fälle muss Sony jetzt nachlegen, mal sehen was wir auf der E3 zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Moving-Slashman (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				bigfraggle am 13.05.2005 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts ein 6-minütiges Backgroundvideo:
> http://msxb.wmod.llnwd.net/a274/o2/ourcolony/TheColony_v1_750k.wmv


Geiles Video, auch wenns nur Werbung is, gibts doch schon nen ziemlich guten eindruckt....
Mist, da werd sogar ich Konsolenabstinenzler schwach... Aber erst ma abwarten, wie mein Computer dann aussieht


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				silencer1 am 13.05.2005 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute werden auch dieses Ding kaufen. Hat ja schon beim ersten Mal funktioniert. Ein PC der sich Konsole schimpft.




sollte *die* hardware - wie vermutet wird - tatsächlich nur 249- 300 $ kosten (,was ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann,) werden eine menge leute schwach werden (ich eingeschlossen) .


----------



## ReDsPiKe (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				bigfraggle am 13.05.2005 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Preise wurden nicht bekannt gegeben. Man rechnet aber mit ca. 300 Euro.



Etwas untertrieben würde ich sagen! Ich denke eher 499,-€ bis 599,-€  

Wenn man bedenkt wie teuer die PS2 oder die XBOX waren als die raus kamen, da war man mit 899,- DM dabei!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 13.05.2005 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 13.05.2005 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Infos z.B. hier im umfangreichen Bericht der Gamepro wird die X-Box 360 zumindest auf jeden Fall unter 470 € kosten. Ich sag mal selbst wenn es "nur" 400€ wäre, kann man da schlecht nein zu sagen. Für den Preis bekommt man ja gerade mal ne High-End-Graka.


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

HALLO ..wieso sollte man bei so nem preiß jETZT auf einmal wider sagen HE DIE IS GEIL DIE KAUF MIR MENSCH WI EGÜNSTIG ... 


rechnet hier keiner mehr im kopf auf DM oda SCHILLING ? ... ich zu meinem teil habe es satt früher hatt die PSone 5000schilling gekostet (1mark/7schilling) .. HEUTE KOSTEN DIE KONSOLEN ... NA ... wie viel ? .... zwischen 450-550 .... 
.... was ja irgendwie ne stange mehr is als was ma früher für NE STANGE GELD GEHALTEN HÄTTE

die verarschen euch ohne ende .... und bevor die konsole drausen is wills scho jeder haben ... aber is scho recht ... ich meine es kommt ja noch die PS3 ..aber ich kann mir shco denken manche sagen sicha (NE IS DOOF) aber soweit denken die meisten doch garnicht ....

worauf ich warte sind die PREIS KRIEGE ... und ICH werd mir die shice erst zulegen wenns mich GERADE mal wirklich nur 200 kostet .... weil aus meiner alten umrechnungs phase (ICH VERMISSE MEINE ALTE WÄHRUNG) is das ein witz 



NUR GELD SCHEISSER kaufen sich die konsolen am ersten tag ABER he .. 
hat ja leida selten vorteile würd ich sagen ... 2-3t auflagen der meisten konsolen haben dann wenigstens keine bugs und kosten um die hälfte weniger ...HAT DARAN SCHO MA WEHR GEDACHT ? ..allein von da psone gabs glaub ich mehr als 10 verschiedene varianten (sprich serienmodel + einbauweiße) ... von da optik bleiben sie ja "meistens" gleich ..aber was bringt es einem mehr zu zahlen NUR weil ne firma damit rechnet das IHR GERNE VIEL UND OFT BEZAHLEN WOLLT ... 




(wie ihr merkt bin ich ein euronen hasser ... was billig klingt ist selten wenig)
allein für ne fahrkarte zahl ich jetzt knapp 30-40 schilling 


(ACH JA BITTE FÜHLT EUCH NICH VON MIR AUFN SCHLIPS GETREHTEN ... wollt mich nur mal kurz auslassen) ... hört einen ja sonst keiner zu *HEEEUL* *ggggg*


----------



## Keuleman (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Erst mal abwarten. Die Knallertitel sind eh am Anfang noch nicht dabei, ausserdem fehlt mir persönlich der Prügler (Dead or Alive, is klar). Bis da was ist, was mich reizt, ist das ganze auch schon etwas günstiger geworden.


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Keuleman am 13.05.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal abwarten. Die Knallertitel sind eh am Anfang noch nicht dabei, ausserdem fehlt mir persönlich der Prügler (Dead or Alive, is klar). Bis da was ist, was mich reizt, ist das ganze auch schon etwas günstiger geworden.



Knallertitel nicht dabei?  
Allein schon auf PGR3 freue ich mich wahnsinnig! Hier gibts ein Mini-Video (2,7 mb): http://www.xbox-newz-download.de/downloads/pgr3.zip


----------



## Oelf (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

diese dämlichen konsolen news kotzen mich an, links oben in der ecke steht definitiv worum es geht, von x-bos kann ich dort nichts lesen
oder tritt masosoft hier irgent wie als sponsor ein ?

von der leistung scheint das teil ja nicht schlecht zu sein hoffentlich kommen dann auch mal ein paar spiele von der x box auf den pc die ansatzweise die qulität eines reinen pc spiels erreichen bisher war das ja nie der fall bei konsolen konvertierungen

wenn mich konsolen interesieren besuch ich andere seiten !


----------



## gnubbl (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Im Innern der konkav geformten Schachtel mit unverfehlbarem, extragrossen Einschaltknopf kümmern sich insgesamt drei Doppelkern-PowerPC-Chips mit je 3,2 GHz Arbeitstakt um die Datenverarbeitung; die installierte Prozessorleistung schlägt also jeden aktuellen PC...

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind hier sogar Dual-Core-Prozessoren verbaut, was dann hiese, dass .... wieviel Ghz. vorhanden sind ?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				gnubbl am 13.05.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind hier sogar Dual-Core-Prozessoren verbaut, was dann hiese, dass .... wieviel Ghz. vorhanden sind ?




hä`?  versteh ich nicht?
steht doch da:



> drei CPU-Kernen mit je 3,2 GHz



oder was meinst du ?


----------



## SithlordDK (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Also die "Konsole" selbst sieht jetzt ja schonmal besser aus als die alte Xbox ...aber diese urhässlichen Controller (warum denn weiß !?!?!?) *würg*


----------



## Eki82 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Anscheinend schreibt Pc Games wieder nur Müll. Um einiges wahrscheinlicher ist das die cpu insgesamt nur 3,2 G und 3 Kerne hatt also nicht 3,2 PRO KERN.

Ehrlich gesagt wäre das auch etwas zu krass und warscheinlich auch zu teuer für den Endabnehmer.Außerdem hätten sie dann ein Hitzeproblem. 

[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59419 hier findet hier ein viel besseren Bericht der schon vor 3 Tagen erschienen ist.


----------



## Grossmuffti_Tarkin (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 13.05.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> gnubbl am 13.05.2005 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier mal die off. Spec, vielleicht verstehst du/ihr dann (auch @Eki82):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man lese den ersten Punkt genau. 

MfG Tarkin

Edit: Ein kleiner vielleicht großer Nachteil der mir aufgefallen ist:

Kein HD-DVD oder Blu-Ray Disc Support.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Hier mal die off. Spec, vielleicht verstehst du/ihr dann



äh danke, aber ich versteh` schon, worum es geht   
(ausserdem sind die daten schon seit wochen und monaten bekannt und wurden jetzt eigentlich nur noch bestätigt)


----------



## Eki82 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ja wenn das Ding wirklich 3 cpu´s mit je 3.2 G hatt dann ist das schon übel muss ich echt als pc´ler zugeben.Ich baue gerade meinem Kumpel einen High End Rechner zusammen ob der dann über haupt mit der Xbox 360 mithalten kann  

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das noch gibt


----------



## weigo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Du gehörst auch zu einen von denen, die nicht begreifen, dass man eine Konsole nicht mit einem PC vergleichen kann, da sie eine komplett andere Architektur besitzen.


----------



## shadovv (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				weigo am 13.05.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gehörst auch zu einen von denen, die nicht begreifen, dass man eine Konsole nicht mit einem PC vergleichen kann, da sie eine komplett andere Architektur besitzen.



die ps vielleicht, aber die xbox eben nicht. schon die 1er war sehr pc-nahe drum konnte man auch allerhand anderes damit anstellen...


----------



## LordTerror270 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Das wichtigste habt ihr natürlich vergessen:
Wann kommen die ersten Mod-Chips und wie kann man die Spiele brennen.
*duckundwegrenn*


----------



## BenMan2 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ich weiß schon warum ich mir keine überteuerte 6800Ultra etc. gekauft habe, nur um mit dieser dann nach spätestends 3 Monaten schon wieder die ersten Ruckler bei Spielen erleben zu müßen. 
Die letzte bzw. aktuelle Generation der X-Box Top-Titel kann nahzu immernoch mit aktuellen PC-Spielen mithalten. Und das einzig wegen der konsequenten Ausnuztung der vermeindlich ach so schwachen Technik. Was nun mit der geballten Hardware Power der X-Box 360 möglich sein wird läßtz sich ja wohl sehr leicht erahnen.
Ich meine allein 3 CPU's mit JE (!!!) 3,2 Ghz...muß man da noch mehr sagen. Und das alles zu einem Preis, für dem man gerade mal eine High-end Grafikkarte bekommt !!!
Ich bin nach wie vor auch PC-Spieler, sehe die Zukunft der Computerspiele aber (wie die ganze Industrie auch) mehr und mehr klar bei den Konsolen, wenn nvidia, ATI etc. nicht endlich mit ihrer verrückten Produktpolitik und astronomischen Preisen aufhören.
Und was mit der PS3 (inc. Cell-chip) bzw. der Nintendo Revolution auf uns zu kommt, ist wohl noch garnicht abzusehen...

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf diese Technik-Monster, die endlich auch mal wieder ein richtiges Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss bieten !


----------



## Zengal (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Die KÖNNEN die Hardware für das Geld gar nicht hergeben. Entweder Microsoft zahlt da verdammt viel drauf oder die wird min 1000€ kosten. 

Graka "entspricht einer Graka der übernächsten Generation von ati" hab ich irgendwo gelesen... alleine das kann schon gar nicht sein. Denn man entwickelt die PC grafikkarten ja nicht absichtlich schlechter als es möglich wäre... Außerdem is die nächste Generation von PC grakas noch gar nicht vorgestellt. Die neuen Nvidia und ati Chips (sollen ja ende monat auf der computex vorgetsellt werden) müssen da wohl mithalten können.

Was die Prozessoren betrifft da wird der PC wieder vorne liegen bis zum Xbox360 release. Bis dahin gibts sicher schon quadcore CPUs von Intel und AMD. 

Es ist noch ein halbes Jahr zeit. Und es ist ja noch lange nicht gesagt das die xbox auch wirklich pünktlich kommt. Ich rechne nicht vor Weihnachten damit.

Die Konsole wird nicht schneller sein als ein PC (sofern man das überhaupt so direkt vergleichen kann, denn Konsole ist was verdammt einseitiges im vergleich zum PC)...



			
				Ben Man am 13.05.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die letzte bzw. aktuelle Generation der X-Box Top-Titel kann nahzu immernoch mit aktuellen PC-Spielen mithalten. Und das einzig wegen der konsequenten Ausnuztung der vermeindlich ach so schwachen Technik...


 Diese achso tolle Technik muss ja auch die gigantische Auflösung eines LDTV fernsehers rechnen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Die letzte bzw. aktuelle Generation der X-Box Top-Titel kann nahzu immernoch mit aktuellen PC-Spielen mithalten. Und das einzig wegen der konsequenten Ausnuztung der vermeindlich ach so schwachen Technik.



oh je - damit machst du dir hier nicht viele freunde - im übrigen  seh ichs  aber ähnlich   



> Was nun mit der geballten Hardware Power der X-Box 360 möglich sein wird läßtz sich ja wohl sehr leicht erahnen.



mmmh- eigentlich nicht 



> Ich meine allein 3 CPU's mit JE (!!!) 3,2 Ghz...muß man da noch mehr sagen. Und das alles zu einem Preis, für dem man gerade mal eine High-end Grafikkarte bekommt !!!



das alleine sagt wenig bis gar nichts aus, genauso wie die angeblich 4,66 ghz des cell chips in der ps3

I





> ch bin nach wie vor auch PC-Spieler, sehe die Zukunft der Computerspiele aber (wie die ganze Industrie auch) mehr und mehr klar bei den Konsolen,



im konsolenmarkt gibts mehr zu verdienen, das ist richtig, aber viele genres werden immer eine pc- domäne bleiben, und auch ansonsten ists dieselbe weltuntergangsstimmung wie bei jedem konsolen- start 



> wenn nvidia, ATI etc. nicht endlich mit ihrer verrückten Produktpolitik und astronomischen Preisen aufhören.



das ist unfug, "spielefähige" pc`s waren nie billiger zu haben als heutzutage




> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf diese Technik-Monster, die endlich auch mal wieder ein richtiges Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss bieten !



es gibt noch keinen offiziellen preis, wie willst du dann das preis/ leistungsverhältnis beurteilen ?


und letztendlich entscheidet eh nur die software.... (ja, ja ich zahl ja schon ins phrasnschwein ein)


----------



## enix (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Kann es sein, dass man für dieses Teil einen (mit monatlichen Gebühren) XBox Live Account braucht? Hört sich im Video nämlicht fast so an.

Die Spiele Videos, die ich bisher gesehen habe sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber auch nicht gerade berauschend. Zudem sieht die Framerate z.T. schrecklich tief aus.


----------



## Wulfhammer (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Das mit den 3 CPUs seht ihr falsch, die können mit ihren jeweils 3,2 Ghz nicht gleichzeitig an einer Sache (Spiel) arbeiten, das geht nur wenn man einen CPU dazu nimmt, die anderen 2 zusammenzuschalten, der eine CPU übernimmt also die Arbeit, die anfällt, wenn beiden anderen zusammen an einem Projekt arbeiten können. (ein CPU steuert also die anderen)

So alleine, jeder für sich, würden die sich im Grunde nur im Weg stehen oder es werden 2 brach liegen.
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich mich versehen habe.


----------



## RaptorF22 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Kann es sein, dass man für dieses Teil einen (mit monatlichen Gebühren) XBox Live Account braucht? Hört sich im Video nämlicht fast so an.



Das fände ich aber schlecht. Da würde ich mir den Kauf noch mal überlegen.
Da lohnt sich ja eher DSL für den PC.


----------



## Fabse82 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				RaptorF22 am 13.05.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kann es sein, dass man für dieses Teil einen (mit monatlichen Gebühren) XBox Live Account braucht? Hört sich im Video nämlicht fast so an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin mal gespannt was die Games kosten werden. 100 Euro?


----------



## Sprayer (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

die hardware von den teil macht mein pc ja locker platt, obwohl der garnet mal so schlecht ist.kann man die hardware von der xbox nicht ausschlachten und im pc einbauen  .ich befürchte nämlich nicht das ich so billig an ein highend pc rankommen werde :-o   .


----------



## bafford (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Das offensichtliche, also das Design, finde ich nicht so prickelnd.
Durch die Farbe und Form sieht's für mich aus wie ein quergestelltes PC-Laufwerk.
Der Controller schreit geradezu nach "Back to the 80's"!   
Die Ergonomie scheint auch nicht hervorragend zu sein.
Der Schritt zu Funk-Controllern war aber schon überfällig, hab mich schon bei der Einführung der originalen Box gefragt warum man das nicht gemacht hat.

Aber es sind ja die inneren Werte die Zählen.
Und da hört es sich schon interessanter an.
Wobei man nicht den Fehler machen sollte und die reinen Ghz der 3 Prozis aufaddieren sollte. Bin mir sicher die Leistung entspricht keinem 9,6 Ghz Prozessor.



			
				Zengal am 13.05.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die KÖNNEN die Hardware für das Geld gar nicht hergeben. Entweder Microsoft zahlt da verdammt viel drauf oder die wird min 1000€ kosten.


Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis das MS bei der jetztigen XBox genau das getan hat und die Kohle bei Konsolen mit den Games verdient wird.

Mein Favorit bleibt dennoch die PS3.
War nie ein großer XBox-Fan.
Es bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass Oblivion kein Exklusiver XBox Titel wird. 
 

PS: An alle die meinen Konsolen-News hätenn hier nix zu suchen:
       Das finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn ohne Zweifel wird die XBox 360 sich   
       auch auf die PC-Games-Szene auswirken. Man sollte nich mit      
        Scheuklappen durch die Welt laufen. Wird ja hier nicht über einzelne XBox-Games berichtet, sondern über das große Ganze.


----------



## warboss (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				bigfraggle am 13.05.2005 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Grober Funktionsumfang*
> *ATI Grafikeinheit*
> 
> 500 MHz-Taktung
> ...



mhh, das is doch wohl ein schechter scherz, oder.....warum nur 10mb???


----------



## Zengal (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Sprayer am 13.05.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> die hardware von den teil macht mein pc ja locker platt, obwohl der garnet mal so schlecht ist.kann man die hardware von der xbox nicht ausschlachten und im pc einbauen  .ich befürchte nämlich nicht das ich so billig an ein highend pc rankommen werde :-o   .




Hier mal ein Vergleich der Graka der Xbox360 mit einer GF6800Ultra:

Xbox360:
Polygon Performance 	

    * 500 million triangles per second

Memory Bandwidth 	

    * 22.4 GB/s memory interface bus bandwidth

GF6800Ultra:

Memory Bandwidth 	

    * 35.2 GB/s memory interface bus bandwidth

Vertices/Second

    * 600 Million

Das ist die momentane Generation von PC Grafikkarten! Die xbox 360 kommt erst in nem halben jahr raus.

512mb ram scheint mir außerdem etwas schwach für das teil. Wenn man bedenkt das davon auch noch die graka speißt. Für PC ist man mit 1gb schon  langsam knapp. 512mb wird absolut unzureichend.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> [Wobei man nicht den Fehler machen sollte und die reinen Ghz der 3 Prozis aufaddieren sollte. Bin mir sicher die Leistung entspricht keinem 9,6 Ghz Prozessor.



natürlich nicht, aber das sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte kapiert haben.




> Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis das MS bei der jetztigen XBox genau das getan hat und die Kohle bei Konsolen mit den Games verdient wird.



das war bisher bei jeder konsole der fall, egal wie der hersteller hiess (richtig ist allerdings, dass microsoft bei der xbox am meisten draufgezahlt hat und das meiner meinung nach auch bei der xbox 2 tun wird um sich schnellstmöglich marktanteile zu sichern)




> PS: An alle die meinen Konsolen-News hätenn hier nix zu suchen:
> Das finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn ohne Zweifel wird die XBox 360 sich
> auch auf die PC-Games-Szene auswirken. Man sollte nich mit
> Scheuklappen durch die Welt laufen. Wird ja hier nicht über einzelne XBox-Games berichtet, sondern über das große Ganze.



schön, dass es wenigstens ein paar leute gibt, die das so sehen


----------



## reneb (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Nö die 512MB reichen vollkommen aus, du solltest bedenken das die Struktur einer Konsole anders ist. Es fehlen lange Wege, unnötige Treiber und vor allem keine Power verschwendendes betriebssystem (denk mal daran wieviel Speicher alleine XP frisst).

Ganz allgemein liegt die XBox 360 etwa 1 - 1.5 Generation den aktuellen Rechnern voraus und das reicht allemal (allein die Wasserkühlung - grins *freu).


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Zengal am 13.05.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die KÖNNEN die Hardware für das Geld gar nicht hergeben. Entweder Microsoft zahlt da verdammt viel drauf oder die wird min 1000€ kosten.




Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Konsolen unter Herstellungspreis abgegeben werden, um einen Absatzmarkt für die Spiele dafür zu schaffen und die Konkurrenz an die Wand zu spielen. 
Die Xbox hab ich mir nie gekauft, aber das Ding reizt mich auch.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> mhh, das is doch wohl ein schechter scherz, oder.....warum nur 10mb???



das ist embedded ram und dient wohl als cache ansonsten greift die gpu auf den "hauptspeicher" zu (ich hoffe das verwechselt jetzt keiner mit shared memory im pc- bereich). 



> 512mb ram scheint mir außerdem etwas schwach für das teil. Wenn man bedenkt das davon auch noch die graka speißt. Für PC ist man mit 1gb schon  langsam knapp. 512mb wird absolut unzureichend.



1. kann man pc und konsole immer noch nicht vergleichen
2. handelt es sich um dd3 ram
3. laufen bei einer konsole nicht noch tausende von programmen im hintergrund
4. nur so zum vergleich, die xbox 1 hat 64 mb ram


----------



## upadLord (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

so, nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben vonwegen 3 cpu's und ähnlicher müll:
1. CPU: CPU auf Basis des IBM PowerPC mit drei Kernen angetrieben, von denen jeder mit 3,2 GHz getaktet ist und denen jeweils eine VMX-128-AltiVec-Einheit unter die Arme greift. Jeder Kern kann zwei Threads gleichzeitig verarbeiten, wobei ihm 128 VMX-128-Register zur Verfügung stehen. Alle drei Kerne nutzen einen 1 MByte großen L2-Cache. Die Rechenleistung der CPU gibt Microsoft mit 9 Milliarden Fließkommaberechnungen pro Sekunde, also 9 Gigaflop an. Die CPU soll aus 165 Millionen Transistoren bestehen und in drei Werken von IBM gefertigt werden.

Rest: lest selbst: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59517


----------



## Zengal (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 13.05.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > mhh, das is doch wohl ein schechter scherz, oder.....warum nur 10mb???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Stimmt, allerdings kommt die xbox360 wesentlich näher an einen PC als jede vorherige Konsole
2. Toll...
3. Bei älteren Konsolen nicht, bei dieser wird es allerdings einiges an Hintergrundprogrammen benötigen denke ich mal.
4. Ich weiß.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Zengal am 13.05.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die momentane Generation von PC Grafikkarten! Die xbox 360 kommt erst in nem halben jahr raus.
> 
> 512mb ram scheint mir außerdem etwas schwach für das teil. Wenn man bedenkt das davon auch noch die graka speißt. Für PC ist man mit 1gb schon  langsam knapp. 512mb wird absolut unzureichend.



hi
nun also, die normale generation? das teil kostet doch 500€ oder net? also normal is das net sondern high end. ausserdem kostet die xbox dann nicht 500€ allein für die gpu darin.
ausserdem hat die xbox 1 bereits gezeigt, dass man um spiele flüssig zum laufen zu bringen, man keinen high end pc braucht sondern nen 700 mhz cpu föllig ausreicht. 
entscheidend sind die spiele und die waren schon bei der xbox 1 extrem gut.

@ topic:
sehr erfreulich, zu sehen wie es mit der Xbox weitergeht. klingt schonmal ganzschön geil. Das ist konsolengaming der nächsten generation.... *schwärm*
eigentlich wollt ich die mir nicht unbedingt kaufen, wegen den kosten, aber ich denke darüber nach mich umzuentscheiden...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> 1. Stimmt, allerdings kommt die xbox360 wesentlich näher an einen PC als jede vorherige Konsole



mag sein, aber der vergleich hinkt dennoch



> 2. Toll...



ich weiss



> 3. Bei älteren Konsolen nicht, bei dieser wird es allerdings einiges an Hintergrundprogrammen benötigen denke ich mal.



sagt wer ? und vor allem : warum ? 



> 4. Ich weiß.



gut, dann weisst du sicher auch , was selbst auf dieser - für heutige verhältnisse - altertümlichen hardware noch möglich ist


----------



## Zengal (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

-


----------



## holly26 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

An alle die noch nicht soviel Ahnung haben von der neuen XBOX 360, die haben die Möglichkeit es nachzuholen und zwar auf der CHIP.de Seite mit Bildergalerie.

Dieser Bericht ist nur kurz, aber objektiv und leicht zuverstehen. Nebenbei wird auch erklärt was es sich mit dem Multiprozessor (Terra-Flop genannt) auf sich hat.

Hier der Link:

Bericht

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikelunterseite_15333121.html?tid1=&tid2=

Bildergalerie

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/c_bildergalerie_15332970.html?tid1=22149&tid2=6500

P.S. Die XBOX 360 wird heute um 19:00 Uhr MEZ auf MTV ausgestrahlt, also nur zur Info!!


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Zengal am 13.05.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die KÖNNEN die Hardware für das Geld gar nicht hergeben. Entweder Microsoft zahlt da verdammt viel drauf oder die wird min 1000€ kosten.



nun, die xbox wird aber so oft hergestellt, immer gleich, mit den genau gleichen bauarten, dass allein durch die massenproduktion das nicht so teuer ist.


----------



## reneb (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Zengal am 13.05.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 512mb ram scheint mir außerdem etwas schwach für das teil. Wenn man bedenkt das davon auch noch die graka speißt. Für PC ist man mit 1gb schon  langsam knapp. 512mb wird absolut unzureichend.


Die 512MB reichen voll aus. Du musst bedenken das eine Konsole keinen unnötigen Ballast mit sich bringt (Hardwarestruktur, Treiber etc.) und ein schweres Betriebssystem fehlt auch (bedenke das XP massig Speicher frisst).

Ganz allgemein ist die XBox 260 etwa 1 - 1,5 Hardwaregenerationen voraus und damit zukunftssicher. Außerdem kommt es auch immer auf die Games an.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				holly26 am 13.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Multiprozessor (Terra-Flop genannt) auf sich hat.



wie ? die cpu hat den codenamen tera- flop ?    
das wär ja mal einfallsreich, wie kommst du denn auf die idee ?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

also ich sehe schon, das ding wird fett....und des passt so herrlich zu mienem 42"-Plasma an der Wand. endlich mal riiiiesig groß zocken


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

anstatt an jeder spezifikation rumzunörgeln wie ihr das hie rtut würd ich besser mal rechnen , was es mich kosten würde den eigenen rechner auf diesen standart zu bringen , rein hardware., für ddr 3 zahl ich mich in den tod!!!.......... .......... dann lästiges treiber aktualisieren , usw... all das ................eine xbox steck ich an , die spiele laufen und es kann losgehen..........  und mit hd tv unterstützung habe ich fette auflösungen !

der konsolenmarkt spricht einfach merh leute an, eingabe und handhabung ist ienfach für eine breitere masse zugeschnitten!! und so wird der pc irgednwann mit der konsole als spielgerät vershcmelzen !!!!! ich sage als spielgerät! und damit hatdie xbox360 eine berechtigung in diesem forum ....... ich glaub die pc spieler sind einfach n bisschen beunruigt......es wird eng   

mal sehen die ersten titel sehen sehr geil .........


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> nun, die xbox wird aber so oft hergestellt, immer gleich, mit den genau gleichen bauarten, dass allein durch die massenproduktion das nicht so teuer ist.



natürlich wird die produktion mit steigender stückzahl immer billiger, aber trotzdem wird microsoft vor allem zum start gewaltig draufzahlen (egal, wo der preis liegt) - was aber wie gesagt nix neues ist.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

ach ja und gewisse genre werden dem pc so oder so erhalten bleiben ..........echtzeitstrategie beipielsweise


----------



## Rici (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

also heute abend 19 uhr wird se auf mtv gezeigt?


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Rici am 13.05.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> also heute abend 19 uhr wird se auf mtv gezeigt?



So ist es. 
http://comps.mtv.de/comps/xbox/index.jhtml


----------



## bafford (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				upadLord am 13.05.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> so, nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben vonwegen 3 cpu's und ähnlicher müll:



Ob's nun 3 CPUs sind oder eine CPU mit 3 Kernen kommt im Endeffekt auf's selbe hinaus. Außer dass die zweite Variante günstiger in der Fertigung ist.


----------



## style-warthog (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				bigfraggle am 13.05.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rici am 13.05.2005 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach verdammt und meine blöde Schüssel griegt kein MTV rein


----------



## Leddernilpferd (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

so leute, ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich hab keine lust perlen vor die säue zu werfen und die kiste an meinen herkömlichen fernseher anzuschliessen.

die glauben ja wohl net im ernst dass ich mir jetzt einen hdtv-ferseher kaufe  


Spoiler



aber es muss wohl irgendwann sein


ich denke dadurch wird der markt an dementsprechenden geräten gepuscht

ich wart erstmal ab bis alle konsolen draussen sind. hab einen bekannten der sich jede konsole am erscheinungstag zulegt, da werd ich mir erstmal ein bischen einblick verschaffen


----------



## HYPE (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 13.05.2005 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> so leute, ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich hab keine lust perlen vor die säue zu werfen und die kiste an meinen herkömlichen fernseher anzuschliessen.
> 
> die glauben ja wohl net im ernst dass ich mir jetzt einen hdtv-ferseher kaufe
> 
> ...



Naja an Monitor kannst die XBOX ja auch hängen, wenn der Monitor entsprechende Eingänge hat 

gruss
hype


----------



## polygon (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 13.05.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt an jeder spezifikation rumzunörgeln wie ihr das hie rtut würd ich besser mal rechnen , was es mich kosten würde den eigenen rechner auf diesen standart zu bringen , rein hardware., für ddr 3 zahl ich mich in den tod!!!.......... .......... dann lästiges treiber aktualisieren , usw... all das ................eine xbox steck ich an , die spiele laufen und es kann losgehen..........  und mit hd tv unterstützung habe ich fette auflösungen !
> 
> der konsolenmarkt spricht einfach merh leute an, eingabe und handhabung ist ienfach für eine breitere masse zugeschnitten!! und so wird der pc irgednwann mit der konsole als spielgerät vershcmelzen !!!!! ich sage als spielgerät! und damit hatdie xbox360 eine berechtigung in diesem forum ....... ich glaub die pc spieler sind einfach n bisschen beunruigt......es wird eng
> 
> mal sehen die ersten titel sehen sehr geil .........



Hi
Du darfst aber eins nicht vergessen die XBOX 360 fängt jetzt schon an zu altern und ist noch nicht einmal draußen.
Und zu denn spielen kann ich nur sagen (PC), dass ich da schon seit über einem Jahr sehr verwöhnt werde.


----------



## Eki82 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Yapp da  hast du völlig recht das was Pc´s schon auf die Bildschirme gezaubert haben hatt man bis jetzt noch bei keiner Konsole gesehen. 
Mann darf auch nicht vergessen das  die Hardware Hersteller nicht schlafen. 
Demnächst sollen Grakas vorgestellt werden die die doppelte Leistung der heutigen Geforce 6800 Ultra bringen. Leider werden die am anfang Arsch teuer sein. Aber vielleicht beeinflussen die neuen konsolen ja auch die Pc Preise ( hoffentlic).
Naja jetzt ist erst mal abwarten angesagt!!

Edit: LoooL soeben hab ich ein paar ingame videos von der Xbox 360 gesehn bei einigen Explosionen  hatt das ding geruckelt. (Rennspiel/Fullauto)

Hab mir eben noch ein ego shooter (condemned hatt nen Doom3 style) angeschaut und ich muss sagen die Grafik sieht nicht mal besser aus als die von Doom3 auf nem guten Pc. Klar sind die programmierer erst am Anfang aber trotzdem. *lachenverkneif*


Ps: Ich würde mal behaupten das die Xbox 360 die leistung bringen wird welche heutige High End Pc´s bringen. Natürlich kostet die Konsole um einiges weniger wie ein High End Pc das ist der vorteil aber mit nem Pc kann man auch viel mehr machen.Und da Konsoleros ja noch nie in den Genuss von richtig guter Grafik gekommen sind *gg* ist es für sie ein quantensprung. High End Pc´s werden immer die besseren und schnelleren Bilder liefern (sind aber halt auch teuerer). AUS ENDE KEINE DISKUSSION *gg*


----------



## bigfraggle (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Eki82 am 13.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir eben noch ein ego shooter (condemned hatt nen Doom3 style) angeschaut und ich muss sagen die Grafik sieht nicht mal besser aus als die von Doom3 auf nem guten Pc.



Solltest dir D3 mal auf der aktuellen Xbox ansehen...


----------



## BurningCat (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

ouh das sieht ja mal richtrig shit aus, aber die daten sind echt geil und das zählt, also kauf ich sie mir, hab ja schon die erste.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Eki82 am 13.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Ich würde mal behaupten das die Xbox 360 die leistung bringen wird welche heutige High End Pc´s bringen. Natürlich kostet die Konsole um einiges weniger wie ein High End Pc das ist der vorteil aber mit nem Pc kann man auch viel mehr machen.Und da Konsoleros ja noch nie in den Genuss von richtig guter Grafik gekommen sind *gg* ist es für sie ein quantensprung. High End Pc´s werden immer die besseren und schnelleren Bilder liefern (sind aber halt auch teuerer). AUS ENDE KEINE DISKUSSION *gg*


Man merkt, hier handelt es sich um einen Fachmann.


----------



## Bender23 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Frage zu den Monitoranschluss: Ich hab einen 19 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster 959NF mit nem analogen Kabel; kann ich jetzt das HDMI Kabel, welches ja ein Anschluss in der XBox 360 sein soll, an meinen Monitor anschließen; bzw. gibt es da einen Adapter. Für DVI gibt es definitiv einen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das auch für analog der Fall ist.

Des weiteren: Kann ich meine PC Speaker auch an die Box anschließen?


----------



## ArcticWolf (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bender23 am 13.05.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zu den Monitoranschluss: Ich hab einen 19 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster 959NF mit nem analogen Kabel; kann ich jetzt das HDMI Kabel, welches ja ein Anschluss in der XBox 360 sein soll, an meinen Monitor anschließen; bzw. gibt es da einen Adapter. Für DVI gibt es definitiv einen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das auch für analog der Fall ist.
> 
> Des weiteren: Kann ich meine PC Speaker auch an die Box anschließen?



gna, dieser Anglizismus..."Speaker"...
HDMI soll doch irgend n Kopierschutz haben oder (hab ich bie nem Test zu den HDTV Geräten gelesen....wäre ja schlimm wenn man ne Serie verlustfrei bzw. überhaupt aufzeichnen könnte; kann mich aber auch verlesen haben).


----------



## Eki82 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Die Presentation ist doch mal ein Witz oder.

23 min. Band auftritt 5 min werbung und 2 min wixbox und dann ist das bestimmt das was man schon im Netz ziehn konnte.

Ist das hier ne Killers und snow blind presentation oder ne wixbox2 presentation? Echt lächerlich.

Ich weis was bei mir nicht ins Haus kommt. 

I


----------



## PIG (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Echt suuuuper TEXT!!  Liege gerade Zuhause am Boden vor lachen wegen deines Komments.

Bin absolut deiner Meinung!!!  Die WIXBOX2... so ein Sch*%&/......


----------



## NachtEule04 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Also ich bin von der Präsentation wirklich enttäuscht. Hätte die mir auch sparen können. Ich weiß ja jetztmehr als die dort gesagt haben. 

Ich habe mir wenigsten ein paar Eizelheiten zu der Konsole oder wenigstens einem Spiel gewünscht, aber gar nichts.  

Was denkt ihr darüber


----------



## INU-ID (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ist den schon was 100%iges über den Bildausgang bekannt?
Auch DVI? DSUB? HDMI? SVHS?


----------



## TheMexx (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Bin voll deine Meinung *g* 

Die Tussi hätte auch irgendeinen Barebone hinstellen können.

Groß angekünding und dann sowas!!!

Mir fällt gerade ein Vergleich zu dieser Show ein, wie wäre es damit z.b.:

Ein Fußball Spiel ohne Ball
Formel 1 Rennen ohne Auto

Nur ein Vorschlag *g*


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				NachtEule04 am 13.05.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin von der Präsentation wirklich enttäuscht. Hätte die mir auch sparen können. Ich weiß ja mehr al die dort gesagt haben.
> 
> Ich habe mir wenigsten ein paar Eizelheiten zu der konsole oder wenigstens einem Spiel gewünscht, aber gar nichts.
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber



Es war ne Frechheit. Peinlich
Absolut NULL INFO gehalt.
Nur zwei Zipfelklatscher-Bands, die scihe gegenseitig in nem Interview hochgelobt haben und ein Tussie, die eine X-Box360 auspackt.

Das ganze hatte überhaupt nix mit der neuen Konsole zu tun.
Die sollten leiber die Schanuze halten und dann eine RICHITGE Launchparty machen.
Sony wird sich vor lachen in die Hosen gemacht haben


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				PIG am 13.05.2005 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt suuuuper TEXT!!  Liege gerade Zuhause am Boden vor lachen wegen deines Komments.
> 
> Bin absolut deiner Meinung!!!  Die WIXBOX2... so ein Sch*%&/......




billig zu erheitern was....  


was habt ihr denn erwartet ( ich habs selbst nicht gesehen)  ?- die "präsentation" einer spielekonsole auf einem musiksender :
das da mit fundierten infos zu hardware etc. gegeizt wird und höchstens ein paar kurze filmchen und vielleicht  das design der konsole gezeigt wird, war doch wohl jedermann klar 
(ok - euch anscheinend nicht) ,


----------



## NachtEule04 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ich schätze mal, dass die XBox Präsentation in USA länger war, bzw hatten die dort mehr darüber berichtet, weil die Präsentation die gerade lief, meiner Meinung geschnitten war.

Hat zufällig jemand die volle "Party" gesehen


----------



## BenMan2 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Aus Gründen die für Normalsterbliche nicht nachzuvollziehen sind, hat MTV hier in Deutschland nicht die eigentliche Sendung: "MTV presents The next Generation Revealed" sondern die mit der X-Box 360 nahezu nichts mehr zu tuhn habenen "MTV AT: Xbox Party in LA" gesendet...!!!

Definitiv die größte TV-Verarsche des bishherigen Jahres...boahh bin ích gerade angepisst über soviel Schwachsinn !!!


----------



## kiwi005 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

was der scheiss jamba sender da gezeigt hat war die xbox party...nicht die xbox präsentation. also ein eindeutiger fehler seitens mtv und nicht microsofts.

@wixbox
wie lang haste denn für den überschmäh gebraucht? hoffentlich hast dir dabei nich wehgetan...^^


----------



## firewalker2k (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Ben Man am 13.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Gründen die für Normalsterbliche nicht nachzuvollziehen sind, hat MTV hier in Deutschland nicht die eigentliche Sendung: "MTV presents The next Generation Revealed" sondern die mit der X-Box 360 nahezu nichts mehr zu tuhn habenen "MTV AT: Xbox Party in LA" gesendet...!!!
> 
> Definitiv die größte TV-Verarsche des bishherigen Jahres...boahh bin ích gerade angepisst über soviel Schwachsinn !!!



Richtig.. So eine Scheiße hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt


----------



## Zengal (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Die gute Seite der xbox360 is wahrscheinlich, dass dafür entwickelte Spiele auf den PC übernommen werden können ohne das sie grotten shclecht aussehen.


----------



## HanFred (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				firewalker2k am 13.05.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ben Man am 13.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier haben wir uns zu fünft aufgeregt über sie saudämliche sendung. tja, dann zieh ich's halt über p2p, da wird es sicher bald auftauchen.


----------



## Butterbemme (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Mein Senf zur neuen X-Schachtel:

Hab mich nach dem was MTV-Deutschland da gezeigt hat schon etwas verar***t gefühlt... wer hat das denn verzapft? Aber es gibt Videos im Netz vom Original-Event, auf denen man sogar was von den Spielen sieht   

Zur Konsole:
Nachdem diese Woche konkrete Hardware-specs. und der wahrscheinliche Preis publik geworden sind, wär ich am liebsten in den nächsten Laden gerannt. Der heutige Tag (hab mir Videos angesehen) hat mich dann aber etwas ernüchtert. Einige Spiele sehen wirklich toll aus, der Großteil hat mich aber echt nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Ich würde einem HighEnde-PC diese Optik jedenfalls zutrauen.

Auch wenn die Hardware (ein wenig!) näher an aktuellen PCs ist als frühere Konsolen --> das ändert nix dran, daß es so sein wird wie immer...

- Konsole kommt raus, kann mit PC-Spielen mithalten oder sieht manchmal sogar besser aus
- Konsole altert, nach 2-3 Jahren kein Vergleich mehr zu aktueller PC-Grafikpracht

... dafür kostet Konsole sehr wenig, Spiele teurer, hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Mir ist unklar, warum trotzdem jedesmal dieselben dämlichen Diskussionen PC vs. Konsole aufs neue losgehen *gähn*. Checkt denn keiner daß das jedes mal so läuft, daß sich die Argumente alle 5 jahre aufs neue wiederholen ("Tod des PCs"), und sich trotzdem NIE was ändern wird?

Nein, ich habe nichts gegen Konsolen. PC und Konsole ergänzen sich gut, denn das Spielerlebnis ist ein völlig anderes. Ich möchte weder auf meine PC- noch auf die Konsolenerfahrungen verzichten.

Was man der X-Box360 wirklich zugute halten muss, sie räumt endlich mit einem der größten Konsolen-Ärgernisse auf: der eklig geringen Auflösung im Vergleich zum PC. Jedes noch so schicke Spiel sah irgendwie immer schice aus wegen dem groben Pixelmatsch den man vorgesetzt bekam. Das hat ein Ende, Danke!

Fazit: Euphorie fürs erste gedämpft, das soll aber nicht heißen daß ich der Konsole nicht noch die eine oder andere fallende Kinnlade zutraue.
Mal schauen was Sony aus dem CELL-Gespenst so macht   

ByeBye, K.

PS: Zum Thema, ein kritischer Blick auf die XBox360. Da wird (teilweise unberechtigt) gemeckert, aber auf alle Fälle lesenswert: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59548


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				HanFred am 13.05.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hier haben wir uns zu fünft aufgeregt über sie saudämliche sendung. tja, dann zieh ich's halt über p2p, da wird es sicher bald auftauchen.


Lohnt sich auch nicht, kannst es aber ansonsten hier saugen. Man sieht zwar einige kurze Spielszenen, aber die Videos kann man sich auch hier einzeln als Torrents runterladen. (Einfach mal in den News etwas schauen, da gibt es Videos / Screens zu Quake 4, CoD 2, Gears of War, etc.).
Mehr Hype als Präsentation. Hätte sich MS schenken können. Da muß man wohl noch auf E3 warten, bis man wirklich mal was geboten bekommt.


----------



## Fachmann (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.05.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.05.2005 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Preis der xbox360 wird ziemlich schnell sinken. Wie bei den alten Konsolen auch. http://media.xboxyde.com/gallery/public/1091/726_0001.jpg
Die grafischen Leistung sind fantastisch. Und das zu dem Preis. Keine Probleme mit Installation, Betriebssystem, Grafikkarte usw. Einfach Ding einschalten, sorglos Spielen genial.  Und das noch zum günstigen Preis. Was will man mehr? Bin selbst Pc-Spieler. Warum nicht beides haben? Ein Mouse Adapter wirds bestimmt bald auch geben, siehe alte xbox. Ich freu mich wie ne sau auf das Ding. Der Hammer kommt noch: PS3, sie soll nach Aussagen einiger Spieleentwickler noch 3,5 mal Leistungsfähiger wie die xbox360 sein!!!  Hier gibt es noch weitere Informationen:

http://www.areaxbox.de/news.php?id=1820


http://www.gamespot.com/x360/action/2daystovegas/screenindex.html

http://www.gamespot.com/x360/index.html

http://www.gamepro.de/magazin/special/xsocks5678/index.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Fachmann am 14.05.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis der xbox360 wird ziemlich schnell sinken. Wie bei den alten Konsolen auch.
> [....]


Den Text brauchst du nun aber nicht in jeden Thread zur X-Box 360 posten.


----------



## Rici (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

was meint ihr was wird besser die neue x-box oder die ps3? was mit ja an der neuen box gefällt ist die wasserkühlung


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Der Preis der xbox360 wird ziemlich schnell sinken.



wie willst du das beurteilen ?
man kennt doch noch gar keinen einfürhrungspreis.
und sollte der bei ohnehin schon extrem niedrigen ~ 300 $ liegen, dann wird so bald sicher kein preisverfall einsetzen. 



> Die grafischen Leistung sind fantastisch.



das anhand von screenshots und trailern zu beurteilen, halte ich auch für gewagt .



> Und das zu dem Preis.



s.o. 



> Keine Probleme mit Installation, Betriebssystem, Grafikkarte usw. Einfach Ding einschalten, sorglos Spielen genial.



das war schon immer das wesen von kosolen.



> Und das noch zum günstigen Preis.



s.o. 



> Warum nicht beides haben?



das frag` ich mich allerdings auch....



> Der Hammer kommt noch: PS3, sie soll nach Aussagen einiger Spieleentwickler noch 3,5 mal Leistungsfähiger wie die xbox360 sein!!!



auf solches geschwätz sollte man nicht allzu viel geben;
bei ankündigung des cell- chips wurde behauptet, dieser würde 100 mal (!)schneller sein als gleichzeitg aktuelle x86 cpu`s ......(und es soll tatsächlich leute gegeben haben, die das für bare münze genommen habe   )


----------



## Fachmann (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Warum ich weis das der Preis schnell sinkt? 

Weil ich schon massenhaft Konsoleneinführungen mitgemacht habe und der Preisverfall immer derselbe ist. 

Es gibt genügend Leute die die Spiele schon angespielt haben, und die bestätigen die Grafik der Trailer und Screenshots.


----------



## Schisshase (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ein paar ernüchternde Fakten abseits der M$ Propaganda:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59548


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen also weiss ich nicht ob das schon hier drinne steht also:
habt ihr euch mal das werbe plakat von der neuen xbox angesehn das mit den 4 kontroller?  das sieht aus wie ein hackenkreuz. zu sehn und zu lesen hier

http://www.bf-news.de/index.php?go=artikel&sid=12294


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Fachmann am 14.05.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich weis das der Preis schnell sinkt?
> 
> Weil ich schon massenhaft Konsoleneinführungen mitgemacht habe und der Preisverfall immer derselbe ist.


Jede Hardware wird preiswerter. Ist nur eine frage der Zeit beispielsweise und des Preises. Die X-Box 1 ist sehr stark im Preis gefallen, allerdings soll der Nachfolger ja wohl deutlich preiswerter angeboten werden. Nur dann kann der Preis gar nicht mehr so sehr fallen. Und wenn die X-Box 360 nun vielleicht 6 Monate oder noch länger vor der PS3 rauskommt, dann ist es auch recht unwahrscheinlich, daß in der Zeit sich was am Preis tut. Klar wird eine Preissenkung erfolgen, wenn die PS3 rauskommt, nur auch da muß man ja erstmal abwarten was diese kosten wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Schisshase am 14.05.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar ernüchternde Fakten abseits der M$ Propaganda:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59548


Mag ja durchaus was dran sein an einigen Sachen des Artiekls, aber bei solchen Aussagen


> Die größte Schwachstelle der Xbox 360 ist jedoch, dass sie keine Blu-ray Disc oder HD DVD abspielen kann


kann ich zumindest nur wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln. Sicherlich wäre so ein Laufwerk ne feine Sache, nur zwingend erforderlich ist es ja nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß gar nicht genau bekannt ist, wie es Sony und Nintendo machen (Nintendo wohl auch nur DVD).
So sehr natürlich nur ein positiver Hype um die X-Box (oder auch andere Konsolen) nicht gerade doll ist, so ist der Text bei heise.de auch nicht gerade der Weisheit letzter Schluß. Könnte, wahrscheinlich, vermutlich, etc., davon hat man auch wenig. Insbesondere wenn, wie schon geschrieben, von der Konkurrenz nix bekannt ist. Nicht zu vergessen auch, daß ganz gleich wie gut die Hardware ist es auch auf die Entwickler und natürlich die Games ankommt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Weil ich schon massenhaft Konsoleneinführungen mitgemacht habe und der Preisverfall immer derselbe ist.



sicher wird das ding preiswerter je älter es wird - das ist aber nicht nur bei konsolen so.
da aber wie gesagt noch gar kein preis bekannt ist, kann man das zum jetzigen zeitpunkt kaum beurteilen.
ausserdem ist die ausgangslage diesmal ein klein wenig anders:
microsoft wird sich bei xbox360 kaum mit einem 2. platz zufrieden geben und kann es sich nebenbei leisten die konsole zu einem absoluten kampfreis auf den markt zu drücken.
microsoft wird jeden tag vorsprung nutzen wollen, um sich marktanteile zu sichern und das geht nunmal nicht bei einem mondpreis.

ob die rechnung nun letztendlich aufgeht steht woanders geschrieben. 




> Es gibt genügend Leute die die Spiele schon angespielt haben, und die bestätigen die Grafik der Trailer und Screenshots.



ich bezweifel ja auch gar nicht, dass die xbox 360 enormes potential hat, aber fertige spiele hat noch kein mensch gespielt und ausserdem würd` ich mich grundsätzlich nur darauf verlassen, was ich mit eigenen augen sehe.


----------



## bafford (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Der Preis wird erst sinken wenn richtige Konkurrenz auf dem Markt, das ist die Lehre aus der Vergangenheit.
Der Preis der PS1 ist auch erst richtig gesunken als der N64 aufgetaucht ist.
Einfach zu behaupten der Preis bei Konsolen fällt schnell ist so nicht richtig.

Meine Prognose ist, dass die neue Xbox mit der Einführung der PS3 günstiger wird. Wann wird das ungefähr sein? So ca. Ende '06?
Aber dann gehe ich von einem heftigen Preiskampf aus.
Ist natürlich etwas verfrüht über Preisnachlässe zu spekulieren, wenn noch nicht mal der Einführungspreis bekannt ist, aber Spaß macht's scho'.   

Allerdings hab' ich mich auch schon gefragt ob's ein Nachteil für die Box sein wird, dass sie kein HD-DVD/Blu-Ray-Laufwerk hat. Diesen "Preis" muss MS halt bezahlen für die frühe Markteinführung. Gut vorstellbar für mich wäre eine "XBox HD-DVD 360", so ca. 1,5-2 Jahre nach Markteinführung.

Noch was zu dem Thema: Durch die PS3 kann die flächendeckende Verbreitung von Blu-Ray Laufwerken verzögert werden. Sowas ähnliches gab es schon vor Einführung der PS2 als Sony den Weltmarkt für DVD-Laufwerke leerkaufte um Konsole damit auszurüsten und den Preis hochhielt. Alles natürlich Spekulation meinerseits...


----------



## Fachmann (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

???

Reicht es nicht einen bereits fertiggestellten Teil eines Spieles zu spielen um  die Grafik zu beurteilen? 

Du widersrpichst dir selbst.


----------



## DarkEmpire (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

das meißte wurde ja schon gesagt aber ich wiederhol mich auch mal. 

300€ für den start wären doch in ordnung. bei nem höheren preis würde die 360 doch genau wie die alte xbox floppen...zumindest am anfang.

desweiteren gibt es schon zum start wohl ziemliche hammertitel. 
PCR und die EA games sport reihen werden ja wohl garantiert was gutes sein. desweiteren kommt ja halo 3 mit kleinem abstand. 
ich denke ebenfalls, dass die meißten von euch wohl noch nie von perfect dark zero(PDZ) gehört haben und da sag ich euch mal was: 
die firma rare ist eine der besten spieleschmieden der welt. sie haben früher nur für nintendo produziert, bis sie eingekauft wurden. nu gibs rare für die xbox. 

rare hat damals auf dem nintendo64 das spiel perfect dark rausgebracht. wusstet ihr, dass perfect dark das ZWEITBESTE spiel auf dem N64 war/ist(Zelda  - Ocarina of Time kann ja wohl kein spiel der welt schlagen) ?
das ist nicht meine meinung, sondern die meinung so ziemlich aller konsolenzeitschriften...
wenn man von rare etwas erwartet, dann übertrifft rare die erwartungen aller, indem sie vorher wenig rausgeben und dann die bombe zünden.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Fachmann am 14.05.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> Du widersrpichst dir selbst.



öh ? und wo ?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> 300€ für den start wären doch in ordnung.



es gibts noch keinerlei offizielle stellungnahme zum preis, also lassen wir die diskussiom ( bei amazon ist ein preis von 500 € avisiert, was allerdings auch noch rein gar nix zu sagen hat)




> bei nem höheren preis würde die 360 doch genau wie die alte xbox floppen...zumindest am anfang.



wer sagt, dass die alte xbox ein "flop ist/ war ? 



> ich denke ebenfalls, dass die meißten von euch wohl noch nie von perfect dark zero(PDZ)  gehört haben



doch  



> und da sag ich euch mal was:



ich bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen   



> die firma rare ist eine der besten spieleschmieden der welt.



richtiger wäre: 
rareware war eine ( wenn nicht die beste) spieleschmiede der welt, aber in letzter zeit kam wenig bis gar nix überzeugendes ( bign hat wohl mit dem verkauf alles richtig gemacht) 



> wusstet ihr, dass perfect dark das ZWEITBESTE spiel auf dem N64 war/ist(Zelda  - Ocarina of Time kann ja wohl kein spiel der welt schlagen) ?




ja das weiss wohl ziemlich jeder, aber danke für die info - und obs jetzt das zweitbeste spiel war, darüber will ich jetzt nicht diskutieren, 
aber es war absolute weltklasse ( auch wenn golden eye für meine geschmack noch eine spur besser war) .


----------



## ReDsPiKe (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				bigfraggle am 13.05.2005 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Preise wurden nicht bekannt gegeben. Man rechnet aber mit ca. 300 Euro.



Xbox360
Hierzulande für 500 Euro?



Wenn man den Angaben des bekannten Onlineshops Amazon.de folgt, wird Microsofts neueste Konsole in Deutschland für satte 500 Euro über den Ladentisch wandern. Das ist jedenfalls der Preis, für den man die Xbox360 bei dem deutschen Versandhändler vorbestellen kann. 

Wieviel Wahrheit im Preis steckt ist jedoch unklar, da die Konsole in den USA für 299 Dollar, also deutlich weniger Geld an den Kunden gebracht werden soll. Würdet ihr 500 € in die Xbox360 investieren?

Quelle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				ReDsPiKe am 15.05.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Angaben des bekannten Onlineshops Amazon.de folgt, wird Microsofts neueste Konsole in Deutschland für satte 500 Euro über den Ladentisch wandern. Das ist jedenfalls der Preis, für den man die Xbox360 bei dem deutschen Versandhändler vorbestellen kann.
> 
> Wieviel Wahrheit im Preis steckt ist jedoch unklar, da die Konsole in den USA für 299 Dollar, also deutlich weniger Geld an den Kunden gebracht werden soll. Würdet ihr 500 € in die Xbox360 investieren?
> 
> Quelle



Klar nur weil bei Amazon.de 500€ stehen wird das als Tastsache gesehen. Komisch nur, daß z.B. Amazon.com noch keinen Preis hat und Amazon.de wurde auch zusammen mit 500€ als Versanddatum anfangs der 14 Juli angegeben (Inzwischen geändert). Das sind einfach die ersten Daten, welche eingetragen wurde. Wird ja wohl auch keiner glauben, daß man z.B. 30 € für Star Wars - Episode 3 auf DVD bezahlt.
Aber 500€ scheinen für viele ja kein Hindernis zu sein, wenn man sich den Verkaufrang bei Amazon anschaut. Platz 14, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fachmann (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Ich hab mir gerade den Heiseartikel durchgelesen. - einfach lächerlich. Ich glaube da hat ein kindliches Hirn angst, dass die xbox 360 leistungsfähiger als sein pc ist. Einfach lächerlich. Lest euch auch mal die Kommentare dazu durch.


----------



## scudracer (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Fachmann am 15.05.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerade den Heiseartikel durchgelesen. - einfach lächerlich. Ich glaube da hat ein kindliches Hirn angst, dass die xbox 360 leistungsfähiger als sein pc ist. Einfach lächerlich. Lest euch auch mal die Kommentare dazu durch.



Der Artikel bei Heise über die Xbox360 strotzte nur so voller billiger
Polemik und Fehlerhaftigkeit.Ich mein ich mag die großen Konzerne
auch nicht aber hier muß ich mal für Billys kleiner Zauberkasten eine
Lanze brechen.Ersteinmal macht der Heise Redakteur eine lächerliche
Darstellung,er vergleicht nämlich die nahezu fertigen Xbox360 Specs mit
den theoretischen oder gehybten Daten von Sonys Marketing über
die PS3 und dessen Cell-Technik,der Grafikchip der PS3 ist zum B.
garnicht fertig und es kommt letztendlich auch auf die Gesamtarchitektur
einer Konsole an und wie diese ausbalanciert ist,und darüber gibt es
keine Informationen u. Facs was die PS3 betrifft.Siehe Dreamcast
und die PS2,hier sahen die technischen Spezifikationen von
Sony auch besser aus als bei Sega,trotzdem bin ich der Meinung
das die Toptitel vom Dreamcast immer noch besser aussehen als
ein Durchschnittstitel auf der PS2,es gibt nur wenige Titel auf der
PS2(GT4) wo man sagen kann deutlich besser als Dreamcast.

Zum anderen der Vergleich mit dem PC.Pixelfüllraten oder reine 
Polygonwerte treten immer mehr in den Hintergrund,es gibt noch andere
Werte wie zum Beispiel ops/cycle,Shaderleistung und da hängt der
R500 der Xbox360 die jetzigen Grafikkarten ab,oder habt ihr im Ernst geglaubt
das die Konsole eine GPU bekommt die leistungsschwächer ist als eine
XT700/800??Die 22,4 Gbyte bei dem Xbox360 Bus werden durch den eDRAM Speicher in der Ati-GPU entlastet was Antialaising und die Farbwerte betrifft die einen großen Teil der Bandbreite ausmachen.Auch hier lächerliche
Vergleiche mit falschen Daten.*Die Busgeschwindigkeit des eDRAM
Videobuffers beträgt,256 GBYTE/S* und nicht wie im Heiseartikel nur 256 MBYTE/S.Das die 10MB eDRAM angeblich nicht ausreichen ist auch ein
großer Denkfehler und Schwindel,denn bei MSAA wird ja nicht das ganze
Bild doppelt bzw. versetzt berechnet sondern leddiglich die Seiten der
Polygone die unterschiedlich sind,somit ist höchste Effizienz gewährt.
Antialaising ist in jeder Auflösung möglich,schaut euch mal hier das Patent an: 

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?patentnumber=6614449 

Stichwort Partitioned Rendering 

Außerdem glaub ich unterstützt die XBox360 GPU HyperZ 4.
Heise stellt die technischen Daten der Konsole nur oberflächlich dar,auf die
internen Besonderheiten wird hier garnicht eingegangen.Solche Sachen
wie Unified Shader,Multithreading oder das der Grafikchip auf dem L2-Cache des Hauptprozessors zugreifen kann umgekehrt der Hauptprozessor und dessen VMX Einheit auch als Vertexshader zu gebrauchen ist um die GPU zu entlasten damit mehr Spielraum für Pixelshader Operationen übrigbleibt,all das sind Dinge die mit dem PC nicht möglich sind.Die XBOX360 ist auch
keine PC-Konsole wie einige meinen,dessen Systemarhitektur(Bus etc.) ist eine ganz andere.Dazu ein Zitat von Julian Eggbrecht(Factor5) aus dem
Maniacmagazin:* "Die neue Xbox ist eine echte Konsole,keine zur Konsole umgeformter PC.Das Konzept der ersten Xbox hätte sich auf langer Sicht eh nicht durchgesetzt." *Man muss sich also das gesamte Konzept anschauen und nicht wie Heise sich einzelne Sachen herauspicken.

Grundsätzliches.Das die Technik bei Intel,AMD und co. sich weiterentwickelt ist doch klar,aber darum geht es nicht.Sondern geht es in erster Linie um Effizienz,und da kann der PC mit den kommenden Konsolen nicht mit halten,da beim PC unmengen an verschiedenen Konfiguartionen berücksichtigt werden und ein optimieren schier unmöglich ist.Hier seien einige Vorteile von mir aufgelistet:

-CPU,GPU,Soundchips etc. sind in punkto Taktfrequenz,Bussystem perfekt
aufeinander abgestimmt.

-Das Betriebsystem der Konsole nimmt weniger Speicher und 
Rechenleistung in Anspruch als beim PC

-dito die Programmdaten die ebenfalls weniger Platz in Anspruch nehmen
als beim PC,da die Spiele immer nur auf ein System ausgelegt sind.

-Spiele lassen sich wenn es insbesondere eine Exklusiventwicklung ist auf 
ein System optimieren,so das die Möglichkeiten von GPU,CPU auch wirklich
ausgeschöpft werden können,dh. für das Geld was man hier in die Hardware
investiert hat bekommt man einen wirklichen Gegenwert geboten,was man
beim PC nicht sagen kann,da hier nur ein Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten
ausgenutzt werden,viele Effekte die bei den 3Dmark Demos gezeigt werden
erscheinen garnicht oder erst sehr viel Später in realen Pc-spielen.

-Bei den Konsolen können solche Schnittstellen wie DirectX oder XNA
umgangen werden um die Hardware direkt anzusprechen,Factor5 einer
der Firstparty Entwickler der Nextgen haben schon angekündigt auf
Middleware zu verzichten um eigene Tools zu verwenden,auf dem PC
ist das aus Kompatibeltätsgründen nicht möglich.

-Die neuen Konsolen unterstützen neben DVD-Playback auch Audioformate
wie MP3,WMA und hohe Auflösungen HDTV mit 1280x720 noninterlace.
Gerade was Videosequenzen betrifft wird das DVD Medium auf dem PC
nicht in dem Maße genutzt wie auf einer Konsole.

-Laut MS unterstützt die neue Xbox auch die Controller vom PC wie
Tastatur und Maus.

-Der günstige Preis der Hardware.

-Keine Abstürze,keine lästigen Installationszeiten.


Nachteile:

-der höhere Preis der Spielesoftware im Vergleich zum PC.

---------------

Die aktuellen XBOX Spiele wie Splinter Cell 3 oder Cronickles of Riddick brauchen sich vor aktuellen PC-Spielen nicht zu verstecken und das bei
einer nun rund 4 Jahren alten Hardware die sich aus abgenudelten PC
Komponenten zusammensetzt.


----------



## N8Mensch (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				scudracer am 15.05.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Fachmann am 15.05.2005 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Antwort + Vor-und Nachteile Liste ist nicht besser, als der Bericht von Heise. Voreingenommen und nur Pro-Konsole. 

Konsolen sind und bleiben beschränkt.  Kommen mir niemals in die Tüte.


----------



## FlamingHomer (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				N8Mensch am 15.05.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Antwort + Vor-und Nachteile Liste ist nicht besser, als der Bericht von Heise. Voreingenommen und nur Pro-Konsole.
> 
> Konsolen sind und bleiben beschränkt.  Kommen mir niemals in die Tüte.



Ich will mich ja nicht den pauschalen Aussagen anschließen aber ein bischen überlegen muss ich auch! Ich bin PC Gamer seit ca. 1991 und noch nie bin ich bei einer Konsole schwach geworden denn die Grafik war sowohl auf der PS2 als auch auf der XBOX bis auf wenige Ausnahmen total verpixelt, verwaschen und billig. Sicherlich kann ich mir immer High-End Hardware für meinen PC leisten und daher erlaube ich mir in Zeiten von PixelShader 3.0 dieses Urteil. Was mich aber nachdenklich stimmt ist die eigentlich Situation die wirklich neu ist. Noch nie gab es so ein gigantisches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Konsolen. Mit erscheinen der XBOX360 und der PS3 wird der durchschnittliche PC Besitzer noch locker techn. 1 Jahr hinterherhängen und damit kommen die Besitzer von High-End PCs die langsam die Konsolen übertrumpfen werden nicht in den Genuß aller Vorzüge. Und noch viel schlimmer ist der Preis! Nehmen wir z.B. aktuelle Hardware: ein Athlon64X2 kostet vielleicht 700-800€ und ein SLI Board mit 2 GF6800GT nochmal ca. 700€ dann 1GBRAM 300€; 160GB HD für 80€ und eine Soundkarte für ca. 100-150€. Das macht zusammen ca. 2000€ und damit sind wir längst nicht auf dem Leistungsniveau der XBOX 360 mal absehen von RAM und HD. Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als wären wir PC Gamer die Milchkuh der Konsolenentwicklung denn alles was für den PC entwickelt wurde fliesst jetzt in verbesserter Form in die NextGen Konsolen ein und das zum Sparpreis. Wie kann man uns noch erklären für eine Grafikkarte 200-600€ auszugeben wenn man in der Konsole das ganze Paket zu diesem Preis bekommt. WIe sieht es mit der Prozessorentwicklung aus?! AMD und INTEL kommen einfach nicht aus dem Tee mit der Entwicklung und verkaufen uns wahrscheinlich später ein 4Kern System zum 4fachen Preis. Wenn sich die PreisPolitik nicht ändert wird der PC als Spieleplatform aussterben und das ist absolut sicher. Ich werde das ganze beobachten und mir dann überlegen den PC zukünftig nur noch als OfficeGerät zu benutzen. Es kann so nicht weitergehen die Preise müssen sinken und Microsoft muss endlich den PC genauso pushen oder sie verlieren ihn als Entertainment Platform. Die Spiel haben mir auf dem PC immer am besten Gefallen aber die Leistunsfähigkeit der NextGen Konsolen ermöglicht auch das Spielen komplexer Strategiespiele mit Maus und Tastatur. Die nächsten 12 Monate werden zeigen ob "The Computer Strikes Back" Realität wird oder ober der PC große Teile an Spielern verlieren wird.
Vielleicht sollte PC Games mal darüber einen Artikel schreiben und AMD, ATI, INTEL, NIVDIA und Co interviewen.

Gruß Homi


----------



## GreenSoda (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				FlamingHomer am 15.05.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich ja nicht den pauschalen Aussagen anschließen aber ein bischen überlegen muss ich auch! Ich bin PC Gamer seit ca. 1991 und noch nie bin ich bei einer Konsole schwach geworden denn die Grafik war sowohl auf der PS2 als auch auf der XBOX bis auf wenige Ausnahmen total verpixelt, verwaschen und billig. Sicherlich kann ich mir immer High-End Hardware für meinen PC leisten und daher erlaube ich mir in Zeiten von PixelShader 3.0 dieses Urteil. Was mich aber nachdenklich stimmt ist die eigentlich Situation die wirklich neu ist. Noch nie gab es so ein gigantisches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Konsolen. Mit erscheinen der XBOX360 und der PS3 wird der durchschnittliche PC Besitzer noch locker techn. 1 Jahr hinterherhängen und damit kommen die Besitzer von High-End PCs die langsam die Konsolen übertrumpfen werden nicht in den Genuß aller Vorzüge. Und noch viel schlimmer ist der Preis! Nehmen wir z.B. aktuelle Hardware: ein Athlon64X2 kostet vielleicht 700-800€ und ein SLI Board mit 2 GF6800GT nochmal ca. 700€ dann 1GBRAM 300€; 160GB HD für 80€ und eine Soundkarte für ca. 100-150€. Das macht zusammen ca. 2000€ und damit sind wir längst nicht auf dem Leistungsniveau der XBOX 360...



Naja, die XboX 360 kommt ja aber auch erst in nem halben Jahr raus, bis
dahin sind die Preise auch wieder gefallen. Meiner bisherigen Erfahrung her
haben neu Konsolen, grafikmässig, so ca. 6 Monate die Nase vorn, dann hollt sie der PC wieder ein...(im Preis aber natürlich nicht)



> ...mal absehen von RAM und HD. Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als wären wir PC Gamer die Milchkuh der Konsolenentwicklung denn alles was für den PC entwickelt wurde fliesst jetzt in verbesserter Form in die NextGen Konsolen ein und das zum Sparpreis. Wie kann man uns noch erklären für eine Grafikkarte 200-600€ auszugeben wenn man in der Konsole das ganze Paket zu diesem Preis bekommt.



Ich glaube das siehst du falsch. Es gibt keine Quersubventionierung seitens
der PC-Spieler um Konsolengrafikchips günstiger zu machen...NVIDIA, bzw. ATI liefern die Chips für die Konsolen für ähnliche Preise aus wie für den PC...aber wenn MS oder Sony eben meint man müsste 1000-1500 Euro Hardware für 300-400 Euro unter den Mann bringen kann das den Grafikfirmen doch egal sei -solange die Rechnung bezahlt wird.



> WIe sieht es mit der Prozessorentwicklung aus?! AMD und INTEL kommen einfach nicht aus dem Tee mit der Entwicklung und verkaufen uns wahrscheinlich später ein 4Kern System zum 4fachen Preis.



siehe Grafikkarten. Wenn gleichwertige CPUs für den PC teurer werden als ne ganze Konsole an sich liegt das eben daran das beim PC kein Großkonzern darin interessiert ist das du deine Kiste günstiger zusammenschrauben kannst...



> Wenn sich die PreisPolitik nicht ändert wird der PC als Spieleplatform aussterben und das ist absolut sicher.



Da wird sich nix großartiges tun und das der PC ausstirbt höre ich jetzt schon seit 3 (!) Konsolengeneration...dieses Gerede hat sich dann meistens nach nem halben Jahr wenn der PC grafikmässig wieder die Nase vorn hat (trotz Preis)



> Ich werde das ganze beobachten und mir dann überlegen den PC zukünftig nur noch als OfficeGerät zu benutzen. Es kann so nicht weitergehen die Preise müssen sinken und Microsoft muss endlich den PC genauso pushen oder sie verlieren ihn als Entertainment Platform.



Warum sollte MS daran interessiert sein den PC als Entertainment Platform zu halten ? Schließlich wollen die doch ihre XboX durchdrücken...so haben die ja auch viel mehr Kontrolle drüber



> Die Spiel haben mir auf dem PC immer am besten Gefallen aber die Leistunsfähigkeit der NextGen Konsolen ermöglicht auch das Spielen komplexer Strategiespiele mit Maus und Tastatur.



Seit wann braucht man für komplexe Strategiespiele leistungsfähige Hardware ??...abgesehen davon ist die mögl. Maus und Tastatur an eine Konsole anzuschließen eigentlich völlig belanglos solange diese nicht als Standard dabei sind...sind sie das nämlich nicht werden auch keine Spiele mit Maus und Tastatur als primäre Bedienungselemente auf den Markt kommen sonder eben doch nur für den ungeeigneten Kontroller -das gleiche gilt auch für FPSs...



> Die nächsten 12 Monate werden zeigen ob "The Computer Strikes Back" Realität wird oder ober der PC große Teile an Spielern verlieren wird.
> Vielleicht sollte PC Games mal darüber einen Artikel schreiben und AMD, ATI, INTEL, NIVDIA und Co interviewen.



Mach mir da keine gr. Sorgen...bedrohlicher ist da meiner Meinung nach die immer bessere Grafikqualität -schon jetzt geht ein Großteil der Entwicklungskosten eines Spieles in dieses Department und es wird noch mehr werden...wir dürfen uns schon mal darauf einstellen, dass jedes zweite Game ein Multiplatformspiel sein wird...


----------



## JohnCarpenter (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

@flaminghomer
  Kann ich jetzt nich ganz nachvollziehen... Beim Spielen gehts mir ums Spiel. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass konsequenterweise mehr System-Only Spiele erscheinen, denn bei Multiplattformtiteln werden immer Kompromisse eingegangen, unter denen die technische Qualität leidet. Und da ja gerade die Next-Gen.-Konsolen ne erheblich andere Architektur als z.B. PC's aber auch als die Konkurrenzkonsolen haben werden, muss ein Game für optimale Qualität sicherlich von Anfang bis Ende auf die Hardware optimiert werden.


----------



## FlamingHomer (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 15.05.2005 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @flaminghomer
> Kann ich jetzt nich ganz nachvollziehen... Beim Spielen gehts mir ums Spiel. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass konsequenterweise mehr System-Only Spiele erscheinen, denn bei Multiplattformtiteln werden immer Kompromisse eingegangen, unter denen die technische Qualität leidet. Und da ja gerade die Next-Gen.-Konsolen ne erheblich andere Architektur als z.B. PC's aber auch als die Konkurrenzkonsolen haben werden, muss ein Game für optimale Qualität sicherlich von Anfang bis Ende auf die Hardware optimiert werden.



Da würde ich eher GreenSoda zustimmen denn alle bekannten und erfolgreichen Engines sind Multiplatform z.B. Unreal III von daher wird wohl eher Mulitplatform die Zukunft sein weil sich so mehr Geld verdienen läßt und das Risiko geringer ist. Wenn ein Entwickler ein Spiel rausbringt was z.B. bei den PC Gamern nicht beliebt ist aber auf der XBOX360 oder der PS3 sehr beliebt ist haben wir einen cost average Effekt. Das Stichwort ist breitere Käuferschicht und Risikominimierung!

@GreenSoda
Strategiespiele brauchen Unmengen Ram daher können aktuelle Konsolen sowas nicht wirklich gut. Komplexe Spielewelten sind z.Z, nur auf dem PC mögich. Age of Empire II kann selbst 1GB Ram locker auspowern.
Das Thema das dem PC sein Ende als Spieleplatform prohezeit wird kenne ich auch schon lange allerdings brennt diesmal wirklich die Luft denn die neuen Konsolen sind absolut innovativ.
Microsoft hat selbst interesse am PC als Entertainment Platform in meheren Interviews bekundet. Sie wollen sogar alle TOP Games gleichzeitig für Windows und die neue XBOX releasen und einen Systemübergreifenden Internetdienst entwicklen z.B. statt XBOX LIVE MS GAMENET oder sowas.
Außerdem ist ja die zahl der PCs weltweit gigantisch und daher kann man hier gutes Geld verdienen.

Gruß Homi


----------



## GreenSoda (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				FlamingHomer am 15.05.2005 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @GreenSoda
> Strategiespiele brauchen Unmengen Ram daher können aktuelle Konsolen sowas nicht wirklich gut. Komplexe Spielewelten sind z.Z, nur auf dem PC mögich. Age of Empire II kann selbst 1GB Ram locker auspowern.



Ist das wirklich generell so ? Age of Empire II muss ja nicht unbedingt repräsentativ sein ...allerdings kann das schon sein...von den neueren Strategiespielen habe ich jetzt auch keins gespielt...das würde aber dennoch nichts daran änderen das dieses Genre nicht unbedingt ein allzugrosses Standbein auf den Konsolen hat...und nur weil das jetzt möglich ist wird das noch lange nicht gemacht.



> Das Thema das dem PC sein Ende als Spieleplatform prohezeit wird kenne ich auch schon lange allerdings brennt diesmal wirklich die Luft denn die neuen Konsolen sind absolut innovativ.



Inwiefern ist die kommende Konsolengeneration innovativer als die jetzige zum Zeitpunkt ihres Erscheinens ?
Die PS2 und die Xbox waren zum Release auch leistungsfähiger (was Spiele angeht) als der PC und im Vorfeld gab es genau die gleice Art von Diskussionen ("Für den Preis ?! -da wird der PC untergehen !" "DVDs kann die jetzt auch noch abspielen ?! -das wird dem PC schwer zusetzten !")

...nach nem halben Jahr verebben solche Diskussionen für gewöhnlich...und so wird es auch dieses Mal sein.



> Microsoft hat selbst interesse am PC als Entertainment Platform in meheren Interviews bekundet. Sie wollen sogar alle TOP Games gleichzeitig für Windows und die neue XBOX releasen und einen Systemübergreifenden Internetdienst entwicklen z.B. statt XBOX LIVE MS GAMENET oder sowas.
> Außerdem ist ja die zahl der PCs weltweit gigantisch und daher kann man hier gutes Geld verdienen.



Nun ein großer Teil dieser PCs stehen aber in Büros und sind deshalb nicht unbedingt zum Spielen geeignet. Letztendlich zählt ja wieviel Spiele auf einem   System abgesetzt werden -und da hinkt der PC leider deutlich hinterher (Im Schnitt...Ausnahmen wie "die Sims" oder "Ragnarok Online" und "Lineage" die  z.T 2x bis 3x so oft wie die bestverkaufsten Konsolenspiele abgesetzt wurden gibt es natürlich auch -aber nur von Ausnahmen kann kein System überleben)

...aber wie schon gesagt: der PC wird kaum untergehen. Es ist allerdings ziemlich sicher, dass Multiplatformspiele, mit all ihren Nachteilen, immer mehr zum Alltag werden.

...kürzere Spielzeiten und mehr auf Mainstream "gezimmerte" Spiele kann man wohl auch erwarten ...naja noch ist nicht aller Tage abend


----------



## FlamingHomer (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.05.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FlamingHomer am 15.05.2005 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey GreenSoda hast du ICQ? Wenn ja schick mir mal deine Nummer auf meine Mail Flaming-Homer@gmx.de. Dann können wir ein bissel quatschen...

Gruß Homi


----------



## GreenSoda (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				FlamingHomer am 15.05.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey GreenSoda hast du ICQ? Wenn ja schick mir mal deine Nummer auf meine Mail Flaming-Homer@gmx.de. Dann können wir ein bissel quatschen...
> 
> Gruß Homi



...hatte ich mal. Die ständigen "Ohh-oohh!"s gingen mir aber auf den Geist. Immer wenn ich online ging: "ohh-ohh", wenn ich meine mails las: "ohh-ohh", wenn ich Ut2k4 spielte: "ohh-ohh"...das war so nervig das könnte heute sogar glatt ein Klingenton beim Jamba-Sparabo sein.

...nun dann habe ich irgendwann angefangen mich für alle im Offline-Modus anzeigen zu lassen...als ich dann am Ende sogar meine Freundin in diesen Modus "verbannt" habe, war es mir bei der nächsten WinXp Neuinstallation irgendwie nicht mehr so wichtig ICQ zu installieren...Handy reicht schon, find ich 

...aber diskutieren geht hier ja auch ganz gut...ist ja schließlich ein Diskussionsforum


----------



## LordMephisto (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.05.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausnahmen wie "die Sims" oder "Ragnarok Online" und "Lineage" die  z.T 2x bis 3x so oft wie die bestverkaufsten Konsolenspiele abgesetzt wurden gibt es natürlich auch -aber nur von Ausnahmen kann kein System überleben)


Die letzte Meldung von Ragnarok waren afiak 400.000 Spieler Online.
Die Sims wurde natürlich oft Verkauft, aber mit Konsolenspielen machen die Hersteller einfach mehr umsatz. Das Raubkopierproblem ist längst nicht so schlimm wie beim PC. Gran Turismo 4 ging z.b. bis Ende März 6,25 Mio. mal über die Ladentheke.


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				LordMephisto am 16.05.2005 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte Meldung von Ragnarok waren afiak 400.000 Spieler Online.



Ja -in Europa, Zitat von MMOGCHART.COM:

_Ragnarok Online is supposedly the second biggest MMOG in South Korea...*snip*...the game became so popular in Thailand (over 600,000 subscribers there immediately after launch and still growing) it prompted the government implementing of a temporary curfew on late-night MMOG playing...*snip*...recently they claimed *17 million worldwide*...*snip*_



> Die Sims wurde natürlich oft Verkauft, aber mit Konsolenspielen machen die Hersteller einfach mehr umsatz.



Im Schnitt schon, bei diesen Ausnahmen nicht -du darfst auch nicht vergessen das die Hersteller in der Regel pro verkauftem Konsolenspiel weniger verdienen als pro verkauftem PC Spiel (ein Teil des Erlöses geht bei den Konsolen für Lizenskosten die der Konsolenherstellerkonzern verlangt drauf.)

Darüberhinaus müssen die Hersteller von Games ihre Konzepte erst bei der Konsolenfirma vorlegen...wer keine Genehmigung kriegt darf für diese Konsole dann auch kein Spiel entwickeln...früher war Nintendo dafür bekannt ziemlich "Disneyhafte" Vorgaben, die die Spieleentwickler einzuhalten hatten, zu machen. (so musste "Maniac Mansion" für die NES teilweise zensiert werden -weil Nintendo darauf bestand)...die Zeiten sind heutzutage allerdings nicht mehr so extrem...auch bei Nintendo nicht.



> Das Raubkopierproblem ist längst nicht so schlimm wie beim PC.



Das stimmt allerdings...die Ausnahme sind Raubkopien auf Konsolen aber schon längst nicht mehr...ich zB kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis der ne XboX hat die nicht gemoddet ist.



> Gran Turismo 4 ging z.b. bis Ende März 6,25 Mio. mal über die Ladentheke.



Wie schon gesagt: Top PC-Titel erreichen diese Höhen auch -aber eben nicht so oft wie auf dem Konsolensektor...im großen und ganzen werden es sich die Spielekonzerne in naher Zukunft immer weniger leisten können nur für ein System zu entwickeln -Multiplatformspiele werden wir garantiert immer öfter sehen...


----------



## LordMephisto (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja -in Europa, Zitat von MMOGCHART.COM:
> 
> _Ragnarok Online is supposedly the second biggest MMOG in South Korea...*snip*...the game became so popular in Thailand (over 600,000 subscribers there immediately after launch and still growing) it prompted the government implementing of a temporary curfew on late-night MMOG playing...*snip*...recently they claimed *17 million worldwide*...*snip*_


ok, das wusste ich nicht.




> Im Schnitt schon, bei diesen Ausnahmen nicht -du darfst auch nicht vergessen das die Hersteller in der Regel pro verkauftem Konsolenspiel weniger verdienen als pro verkauftem PC Spiel (ein Teil des Erlöses geht bei den Konsolen für Lizenskosten die der Konsolenherstellerkonzern verlangt drauf.)
> 
> Darüberhinaus müssen die Hersteller von Games ihre Konzepte erst bei der Konsolenfirma vorlegen...wer keine Genehmigung kriegt darf für diese Konsole dann auch kein Spiel entwickeln...früher war Nintendo dafür bekannt ziemlich "Disneyhafte" Vorgaben, die die Spieleentwickler einzuhalten hatten, zu machen. (so musste "Maniac Mansion" für die NES teilweise zensiert werden -weil Nintendo darauf bestand)...die Zeiten sind heutzutage allerdings nicht mehr so extrem...auch bei Nintendo nicht.


Was aber den vorteil hat, dass Konsolen Spiele zum größten Teil Bugfrei sind. Das Nintendo nicht mehr alles so eng sieht finde ich auch gut. Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an das kastrierte MK 1   



> Das stimmt allerdings...die Ausnahme sind Raubkopien auf Konsolen aber schon längst nicht mehr...ich zB kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis der ne XboX hat die nicht gemoddet ist.


Klar, das brennen von Konsolen Games ist genauso einfach wie das brennen von PC Spielen. Mod Chips kriegt man auch an jeder Ecke. Trotzdem haben die Entwickler wesentlich weniger Umsatzeinbussen bei Konsolen Games, als bei entsprechenden PC Games.



> Wie schon gesagt: Top PC-Titel erreichen diese Höhen auch -aber eben nicht so oft wie auf dem Konsolensektor...


Das wollte ich damit sagen.


> im großen und ganzen werden es sich die Spielekonzerne in naher Zukunft immer weniger leisten können nur für ein System zu entwickeln -Multiplatformspiele werden wir garantiert immer öfter sehen...


Selbstverständlich. Die Entwicklungskosten steigen ja immer weiter. Das sich ein Entwickler/Publisher da keinen Cent entgehen läßt ist klar.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 16.05.2005 00:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halo PC hat sich wohl mehr als 1ne Million mal verkauft und auch GTA Vice City aber die meist verkaufte Spieleserie der Welt wird immer auf dem PC bleiben: Age of Empires
Die Sims liegt wohl auch bei 6-8 Millionen


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> aber die meist verkaufte Spieleserie der Welt wird immer auf dem PC bleiben: Age of Empires




aoe ? kennst du da zahlen ?
die meistverkaufte serie ist es mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht, nicht auf dem pc und schon gar nicht systemübergreifend.




> Die Sims liegt wohl auch bei 6-8 Millionen



nee, sind schon ein paar mehr.
und das wäre auch mein tipp für die meistverkaufte serie *auf pc*.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > aber die meist verkaufte Spieleserie der Welt wird immer auf dem PC bleiben: Age of Empires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NeeNee ist Age of Empires und das wird seinen Vorsprung noch ausbauen:

"Age-of-Empires-Serie knackt 15-Millionen-Grenze
Erfolgreiche Strategiespiel-Reihe feiert Verkaufserfolg
Mit den Spielen der Age-of-Empires- und Age-of-Mythology-Reihe kann Microsoft einen der größten Verkaufshits der Strategiespiel-Geschichte verbuchen: Wie man nun bekannt gab, überstiegen die kumulierten Absätze der Reihe die beachtliche Summe von 15 Millionen Stück."

Die Meldung ist aus 10.2004 mit Age III werden es weit über 20 Millionen.
Aber kann auch sein das Sims mehr hat da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Diablo I+II, die C&C-Serie und Halflife-Serie sind auch supererfolgreiche Franchises. Wold of Warcraft & die Civilization Serie, die Splinter Cell Serie, die Gothic Serie und SpellForce sind auch Kassenschlager.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> NeeNee ist Age of Empires und das wird seinen Vorsprung noch ausbauen:
> 
> "Age-of-Empires-Serie knackt 15-Millionen-Grenze
> Erfolgreiche Strategiespiel-Reihe feiert Verkaufserfolg
> ...



nicht schlecht, aber die sims (pc) hat sich bisher über 30 mio. mal verkauft.
und an diverse konsolenserien kommt auch das nicht ran.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > NeeNee ist Age of Empires und das wird seinen Vorsprung noch ausbauen:
> >
> > "Age-of-Empires-Serie knackt 15-Millionen-Grenze
> > Erfolgreiche Strategiespiel-Reihe feiert Verkaufserfolg
> ...



LOL mehr sogar, du hast Recht die 40 Mio Marke ist fast erreicht. Da braucht man sich wohl keine Sorgen machen um den PC als Spieleplatform 
Sim CIty 2000 hatte zusätzlich noch 5Mio Abverkäufe!


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> LOL mehr sogar, du hast Recht



ich weiss   



> die 40 Mio Marke ist fast erreicht.



und wo haste die zahl jetzt plötzlich her ?



> Sim CIty 2000 hatte zusätzlich noch 5Mio Abverkäufe!



na ja - ob man jetzt sim city dazuzählt darüber kann man jetzt streiten



> Da braucht man sich wohl keine Sorgen machen um den PC als Spieleplatform



hab ich mir auch noch nie gemacht , wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass das im pc- sektor absolute aussnahmen sind.

was allerdings plattformübergreifend die meistverkaufte serie ist, da bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > LOL mehr sogar, du hast Recht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die 40 Mio Marke ist bald geknackt das habe ich aus einer Pressemittleilung hab mal gegoogelt. World of WarCraft weltweit mittlerweile 1,5 Millionen Abonnenten! Von daher kann man sagen MultiPlatform wird die Zuknunft sein in der wir dank Maus und Tastatur die Herrschaft übernehmen werden (also in online Matches) => Battlefield 3 kann kommen Maus gegen Gamepad


----------



## kiwi005 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

man kann damit ja auch prahlen mit maus/tasta nen gamepadler gefraggt zu haben...naja wers braucht

fand die lamer bei halo² schon lächerlich die meinten mit maus spielen zu müssen weil sies sonst nit gebacken bekommen haben...^^


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Für die Spielehersteller dürfte allerdings eher interessant sein welches *einzelne * Spiel sich am meisten verkauft hat. Die Verkäufe einer Spielereihe sind ja nicht so aussagekräftig...so hat die FF-Reihe schon über 12 Titel (+ Remakes) und kommt sicherlich auch schon in zweistellige Millionenbeträge. Die Sims-Reihe hat aber "nur" 2 Titel (+AddOns)...was also interessiert ist der einzelne Titel.

Auf dem PC dürfte das bis jetzt *Die Sims 1* sein -ohne Addons so an die 6-7Mio mal verkauft.

Auf dem MMO-Sektor ist (und bleibt es wohl auch für ne sehr lange Zeit) *Ragnarok Online* mit über 17 Millionen angemeldeten Nutzern weltweit.

Auf dem Konsolensektor habe ich leider nicht so viel Ahnung -zweistellige Millionenverkäufe hat da aber meines Wissens nach auch noch kein *einzelnes* Spiel hinbekommen (Wenn man jetzt mal die Handhelds mit Tetris weglässt).

Aber wie wir uns ja offensichtlich einig sind, sind die durchschnittlichen Verkäufe auf den Konsolen besser -dennoch wird das den PC nicht sonderlich jucken...Multiplatformgames, höhere Gewinne pro verkaufter Einheit, alternative Vertriebsmodelle à la Steam (*würg*), etc machen ihn auch im Vergleich zu einem sehr lohnenden Sektor...


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Für die Spielehersteller dürfte allerdings eher interessant sein welches *einzelne * Spiele sich am meisten verkauft hat. Die Verkäufe einer Spielereihe sind ja nicht so aussagekräftig...so hat die FF-Reihe schon über 12 Titel (+ Remakes) und kommt sicherlich auch schon in zweistellige Millionenbeträge. Die Sims-Reihe hat aber "nur" 2 Titel (+AddOns)...was also interessiert ist also der einzelne Titel.



seh ich ähnlich , wobei sich bei einer serie auch immer die frage stellt, was man nun dazu zählt.




> Auf dem PC dürfte das bis jetzt *Die Sims 1* sein -ohne Addons so and 6-7Mio mal verkauft.



denke eher das es mehr waren, ist aber schwer zu sagen.
heisse kandidaten wären wohl auch noch warcraft 3 und ein paar andere.



> Auf dem Konsolensektor habe ich leider nicht so viel Ahnung -zweistellige Millionenverkäufe hat da aber meines Wissens nach auch noch kein *einzelnes* Spiel hinbekommen



doch, da gibts ein ganze reihe.


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Auf dem Konsolensektor habe ich leider nicht so viel Ahnung -zweistellige Millionenverkäufe hat da aber meines Wissens nach auch noch kein *einzelnes* Spiel hinbekommen
> 
> 
> 
> doch, da gibts ein ganze reihe.



Tatsache ? Welche den zB. ? ..würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Spielehersteller dürfte allerdings eher interessant sein welches *einzelne * Spiel sich am meisten verkauft hat. Die Verkäufe einer Spielereihe sind ja nicht so aussagekräftig...so hat die FF-Reihe schon über 12 Titel (+ Remakes) und kommt sicherlich auch schon in zweistellige Millionenbeträge. Die Sims-Reihe hat aber "nur" 2 Titel (+AddOns)...was also interessiert ist der einzelne Titel.
> 
> Auf dem PC dürfte das bis jetzt *Die Sims 1* sein -ohne Addons so an die 6-7Mio mal verkauft.
> 
> ...



Ja Steam ist abartig und HalfLife 2 war der einzige Fehlkauf den ich gemacht habe in den letzten Monaten. 

@kiwi005

Übrigens ich schmücke mich net mit Maus-GamePad Kills, das habe ich nicht nötig aber es ist nunmal eine Tatsache bei MultiplatformOnlineShootern das der MausGamer Oberwasser hat. Daher behalte mal lieber dein vorschnell gefasstes Urteil über mich für dich du Menschenkenner!


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da wäre zunächst natürlich super mario bros., das wohl immer noch das meistverkaufte spiel aller zeiten ist  (40 + mio. einheiten)
- weitere teile der mario serie
- fast jedes pokemon spiel
- tiele der final fantasy serie
- teile der dragon quest serie
- halo
- ältere zelda teile
- gta III , vice city, san andreas

usw. usf.


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist so nicht ganz richtig!
Halo hat sich als Einzeltitel nie und nimmer 2stellig verkauft, vielleicht 6Mio mal. Und GTA hat sich zweistellig nur Systemübergreifend verkauft was bei Sims nicht der Fall ist. Insofern liegen die stärksten Franchises auf Seiten von Nintendo und Windows...


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Halo hat sich als Einzeltitel nie und nimmer 2stellig verkauft, vielleicht 6Mio mal.



hast recht, aber halo2 krazt zumindest an 10 mio marke (teil 1 ~ 7 mio.)



> Und GTA hat sich zweistellig nur Systemübergreifend verkauft



das stimmt wiederum nicht - alleine san andreas wurde auf ps2 17 mio, mal verkauft.


ausserdem waren dass nur die spiele, die mir relativ spontan eingefallen sind, es gibt ganz sicher noch ein paar multimillionenseller (u.u. street fighter II , da kenn ich allerdings gar kien zahlen) an die keiner von uns denkt - vielleicht auch im pc- sektor.


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> da wäre zunächst natürlich super mario bros., das wohl immer noch das meistverkaufte spiel aller zeiten ist  (40 + mio. einheiten)
> - weitere teile der mario serie



Naja stimmt wohl -aber sonst haben auch nur sehr wenige Spiele den gleichen Vorteil, dass der erste Teil der Reihe schon "gratis" bei der Konsole dabei war ...so richtig um Konkurrenz fürchten braucht sich Nintendo da nicht wenn jeder zweite Besitzer der Konsole schon "angefixt" ist 




> - fast jedes pokemon spiel



Simmt wohl auch (kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen) -aber da war ja vorher ein ganzer Franchise (denn ich bis heute nicht im Ansatz verstehe) drumrumgebaut ...also auch wieder Ausnahmebedingungen.



> - tiele der final fantasy serie



Bis du dir da wirklich sicher ? Meines wissen nach hat sich kein einzelner FF-Titel über 10Mio mal verkauft (FFX-2 ist da natürlich *nicht* zu FFX dazuzuzählen)



> - teile der dragon quest serie



...meinen Infos nach bisher noch nicht. Der neuste, achte, Teil hat sich zwar schon ca. 3Mio mal in Japan alleine verkauft ist aber, soweit ich weiss, weltweit noch nicht verfügbar...der Vorgägner hat sich meinen Infos zufolge "lediglich" ca 6Mio mal weltweit verkauft (war der nicht noch für PS1 ?)



> - halo



Einzeln hat werder Halo 1 noch Halo 2 weltweit die 10Mio Marke überschritten.



> - ältere zelda teile



..habe keine Zahlen gefunden, kann aber gut sein -hat ja schließlich auch noch den "Anfangsbonus"..war eines der ersten Games auf dem NES.



> - gta III , vice city, san andreas



Einzeln und wenn man nur die Konsolen betrachtet hat kein GTA -Titel für sich alleine die 10 Mio-Grenze überschritten.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> > - tiele der final fantasy serie
> 
> 
> 
> Bis du dir da wirklich sicher ? Meines wissen nach hat sich kein einzelner FF-Titel über 10Mio mal verkauft (FFX-2 ist da natürlich *nicht* zu FFX dazuzuzählen)



100% sicher bin ich in der tat nicht und wenn dann gilt das auch "nur" für die teile 1- 6 die neueren wurden ganz sicher nicht zweistellig verkauft.



> > - teile der dragon quest serie
> 
> 
> 
> ...meinen Infos nach bisher noch nicht. Der neuste, achte, Teil hat sich zwar schon ca. 3Mio mal in Japan alleine verkauft ist aber, soweit ich weiss, weltweit noch nicht verfügbar...der Vorgägner hat sich meinen Infos zufolge "lediglich" ca 6Mio mal weltweit verkauft (war der nicht noch für PS1 ?)



s. ff



> > - ältere zelda teile
> 
> 
> 
> ..habe keine Zahlen gefunden, kann aber gut sein -hat ja schließlich auch noch den "Anfangsbonus"..war eines der ersten Games auf dem NES.



gilt wiederum nur für die nes und snes teile ( oot~  7 mio, wind waker ~ 4,5 mio)



> > - gta III , vice city, san andreas
> 
> 
> 
> Einzeln und wenn man nur die Konsolen betrachtet hat kein GTA -Titel für sich alleine die 10 Mio-Grenze überschritten.



da bin ich mir wiederum ziemlich sicher:

vice city ~ 12 mio.
san andreas ~ 17 mio. 

generell ist es aber sehr schwer an genaue verkaufszahlen zu kommen, im konsolenbereich gehts noch, aber beim pc ists extrem selten, dass man mal was erfährt ( hatt diesbzgl. sogar mal `nen thread eröffnet, da wusste aber auch kaum einer was).
noch nicht mal die genaue installierte hardwarebasis ist mir bekannt ( bei konsolen) - nur ungefähr. 

einen hätt`  ich noch:
gran turismo wurde imho auch ~ 10 + mio verkauft


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Einzeln und wenn man nur die Konsolen betrachtet hat kein GTA -Titel für sich alleine die 10 Mio-Grenze überschritten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur Systemübergreifend...



> san andreas ~ 17 mio.



Nachdem ich nochmal nachgeschaut habe kann ich dir nur noch zustimmen. Bis jetzt hat sich San Andreas 12Mio mal (nach meiner Quelle) verkauft. Und da das Spiel bisher nur für PS2 zu haben ist, ist dies meiner Meinung nach der erste "richtige" Erfolg eines Konsolenspiels ohne irgendwelche Ausnahmebedingung...sozusagen "aus eigener Kraft" -beeindruckend...   



> einen hätt`  ich noch:
> gran turismo wurde imho auch ~ 10 + mio verkauft



Hmm..also Ende April '05 waren es für den 4. Teil gerade "mal" 6.25 Mio weltweit...denke nicht das dieses Game die 10Mio Marke überschritten hat...


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> Nur Systemübergreifend...



ich habs mal anders gelesen - aber egal, in jedem fall warens ziemlich viele   



> Und da das Spiel bisher nur für PS2 zu haben ist, ist dies meiner Meinung nach der erste "richtige" Erfolg eines Konsolenspiels ohne irgendwelche Ausnahmebedingung...sozusagen "aus eigener Kraft" -beeindruckend...



ja,der vergleich mit gebundelten games hinkt (gilt für tetris (gb) smw (snes) und eben sm bros (nes) .

super mario land hat sich allerdings ~ 15 mio. mal  verkauft
super mario bros. 3 ~ 20 mio. mal
sm bros. 2 auch über 10 mio. mal 



> Hmm..also Ende April '05 waren es für den 4. Teil gerade "mal" 6.25 Mio weltweit...denke nicht das dieses Game die 10Mio Marke überschritten hat...



war auch nur so `ne vermutung 


ansonsten wären da evtl noch deer hunter, myst auf pc  tomb raider auf ps1, golden eye auf n64 und evtl. donkey kong country auf snes.
die dürften jeweils auch recht hohe - wenn auch nicht ganz zweistellige verkaufszahlen - erreicht haben. 
mehr fäält mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein......




Spoiler



aber was hat das eigentlich alles mit der xbox- enthüllung zu tun


----------



## Freezeman (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



> super mario land hat sich allerdings ~ 15 mio. mal  verkauft
> super mario bros. 3 ~ 20 mio. mal
> sm bros. 2 auch über 10 mio. mal



Doch soviel? Naja waren allerdings auch geniale Spiele, gleich mal wieder anzocken...   



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> aber was hat das eigentlich alles mit der xbox- enthüllung zu tun



Das frag ich mich allerdings auch


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und da das Spiel bisher nur für PS2 zu haben ist, ist dies meiner Meinung nach der erste "richtige" Erfolg eines Konsolenspiels ohne irgendwelche Ausnahmebedingung...sozusagen "aus eigener Kraft" -beeindruckend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar -ich habe die nur nicht dazu gezählt weil die sich kaum so oft verkauft hätten wenn der 1. Teil nicht schon jeder Konsole beigelegen wäre...



> ansonsten wären da evtl noch deer hunter, myst auf pc  tomb raider auf ps1, golden eye auf n64 und evtl. donkey kong country auf snes.
> die dürften jeweils auch recht hohe - wenn auch nicht ganz zweistellige verkaufszahlen - erreicht haben.
> mehr fäält mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein......



Ich hab hier noch ne Liste gefunden...die ist aber leider schon ca. 1 Jahr alt:
(Die Zahlen sind pro System angegeben...also nicht gesamte Zahlen eventueller _multiplatform_ Titel.)

1) Super Mario Bros. (NES) - 40 Million
2) Tetris (Game Boy) - 33 Million
3) Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES) 18 Million
4) Super Mario World (SNES) - 17 Million
5) Super Mario Land (Game Boy) - 14 Million
6) Super Mario 64 (N64) - 11 Million
7) The Sims (PC) - 10 Million
8 ) Super Mario Bros. 2 (NES) - 10 Million
9) Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2) - 8.5 Million
10) Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (PS1) - 8 Million
11) GoldenEye (N64) - 8 Million
12) Donkey Kong Country (SNES) - 8 Million
13) Super Mario Kart (SNES) - 8 Million
14) Pokemon Red/Blue (Game Boy) - 8 Million
15) Half-Life (PC) - 8 Million
16) Tomb Raider II (PS1) - 8 Million
17) Final Fantasy VII (PS1) - 7.8 Million
1 Myst (PC) - 7 Million
19) Gran Turismo 3 (PS2) - 7 Million
20) Dragon Warrior VII (PS1) - 6 Million



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> aber was hat das eigentlich alles mit der xbox- enthüllung zu tun



Und damit das hier nicht ganz off-topic wird: MTV germany hat's absolut verpeilt nur die "geniale" 30minütige Aftershow-party auszustrahlen wo gerade mal 20-30sek (!) was von der neuen XBOX zu sehen war...und auch nur das Gehäuse nicht etwa irgendwas bewegtes von nem Spiel oder so   

Das kommt eben davon wenn man eine Werbesendung nicht als Werbesendung deklarieren mag und dann noch Werbung dazwischen schalten will...war doch klar das, das in Germany nicht durchgehen würde...


----------



## FlamingHomer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Aber überlegt mal bis wir 4Kern Prozis haben vergehen noch 2-3 Jahre. Die Grafikkarten holen schnell auf und in einem Jahr haben wir vielleicht doppelt soviele Shadereinheiten wie die XBOX 360 auch der neue PhysikChip bringt uns mehr Power. Aber AMD und INTEL hängen voll hinterher dabei hat INTEL auf dem IDF noch rumgeprahlt wir werden in wenigen Jahren Prozis mit hundert Kernen haben. Tatsache ist jedoch das bis Ende 2006 gerade mal 2 Kerne Realität sind und diese Technik genauso wie 64Bit noch lange nicht den Massenmarkt erreicht hat im x86 Bereich. Ehe wir 4Kern 64Bit Prozis haben die richtig voll ausgenutzt werden ist es wohl 2008 und 2010-2011 steht die nächste Konsolengeneration an. Von daher ist die Zukunft völlig ungewiss. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich spiele lieber eine Spiel auf der neuen XBOX in voller Qualität als eine PC-Portierung wo etliche Details weggelassen werden weil die Rechenleistung nicht stimmt. Wie seht ihr das mit AMD und INTEL?

Gruß Homi


----------



## Sprayer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

gehts jetzt eigendlich immer noch darum die xbox schlecht zu machen oder mit einen pc zu vergleichen ?   .ich würde jedenfalls nie auf die idee kommen die xbox mit meinen lahmen pc zu vergleichen.obwohl mein pc ist eigentlich mit 25kg viel schwerer und größer, aber das ist ja nicht wirklich von vorteil   aber die tech. daten interessieren mich auch herzlich wenig.hauptsache ist doch die spiele sehen gut aus und laufen flüssig und das werden sie wohl.ich bin zumindest jetzt schon interessiert an der neuen konsole  .


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*



			
				FlamingHomer am 16.05.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber überlegt mal bis wir 4Kern Prozis haben vergehen noch 2-3 Jahre. Die Grafikkarten holen schnell auf und in einem Jahr haben wir vielleicht doppelt soviele Shadereinheiten wie die XBOX 360 auch der neue PhysikChip bringt uns mehr Power. Aber AMD und INTEL hängen voll hinterher dabei hat INTEL auf dem IDF noch rumgeprahlt wir werden in wenigen Jahren Prozis mit hundert Kernen haben. Tatsache ist jedoch das bis Ende 2006 gerade mal 2 Kerne Realität sind *snip*



Am 18.4.05 schrieb die Computerwoche (und alle anderen HW-Blätter/seiten):

Erste PCs mit Zwei-Kerne-Chip von Intel auf dem Markt

...so viel also dazu. Intel hat ausserdem bereits schon angekündig CPUs mit noch mehr Kernen bis zum Ende des Jahres entwickeln zu wollen.

...glaub mir das mit der neuen Konsolengeneration wird wieder so laufen
wie gehabt: Nach 6 Monaten hat sich das mit dem Grafikvorsprung (und den PC-Untergangszenarien...)

Dennoch wird sich mein Kumpel ne XboX 360 zulegen mit der wir und ne Menge aus unserem Bekanntenkreis viel Spaß haben werden (DOA, Collin...bin mal gespannt wie die Titel auf der XboX360 aussehen werden    )

Singelplayermässig geben mir die Konsolen aber irgendwie nicht so viel (von dem ein oder anderem Japano-RPG vielleicht mal abgesehen) -deswegen werde ich selbst wohl beim PC bleiben...hmm oder vielleicht doch für 300-350 Euro ne XboX ...hmmm..


----------



## CumBa (16. Mai 2005)

*bilder von einem xbox360 game*

hier sind ein paar screens von call of duty 2 auf der xbox360

http://www.xboxfront.de/screenshots-591-773.html


----------



## GreenSoda (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*

Hier ein paar Screens von Games die XboX 360 exklusiv sein werden (meines Wissens nach) und von denen es schon Screenshots gibt:

Condemmed
Dead or Alive 4 (Grafik entspricht aber noch nicht dem 360 Niveau, da die Entwickler das devKit von MS erst zu spät erhalten haben und noch mit dem alten XboX DevKit entwickelt haben)
Full Auto
Ninety-Nine Nights (sieht nett aus)
Perfect Dark Zero
Possession
Test Drive: Unlimited

...sind schon ein paar interessante Titel dabei...von andere gibt es leider noch keine Bilder ..."Blue Dragon" und "Lost Odysee" klingen auch seehr interesant.

...vielleicht muss ich mir ja wirklich ne XboX 360 parallel kaufen...naja abwarten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.05.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> (Grafik entspricht aber noch nicht dem 360 Niveau, da die Entwickler das devKit von MS erst zu spät erhalten haben und noch mit dem alten XboX DevKit entwickelt haben)


In einem IGN Interview hat IMO jemand gesagt, daß wohl noch kein Entwickler die endgültigen DevKits bekommen hat. Die aktuellen sollen wohl nur 2 CPUs und ne x700 Karte beinhalten.


----------



## Fachmann (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*

Wahnsinn!!

Schaut euch mal an was die PS3 im Stande ist zu leisten!!!!!


http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/748/748475/vids_1.html


----------



## ThiefPaul (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*



			
				Fachmann am 17.05.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn!!
> 
> Schaut euch mal an was die PS3 im Stande ist zu leisten!!!!!
> 
> ...




Grrr,.....
ich werde verrückt!!! 
Vor zwei Tagen habe ich mir die Xbox360 Videos angeschaut und war schon da hin und weg!   
Aber jetzt noch das!!!         
Welche von den Konsolen soll ich mir kaufen, beide ??   
Will haben......

P.S: Habt ihr die Bilder von der Revolution gesehen? Sieht vom Look her nicht schlecht aus, obwohl ich Nintendo nicht mag.


----------



## Ortac (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

dafür würde ich sogar mein letztes hemd verkaufen...


----------



## tonymeman (18. Mai 2005)

*warum nur xbox 360 und nicht auch ps3 in den top-news*

mich würde mal interessieren warum's die ps3 nicht in die top-news geschafft hat, obwohl die nicht nur die beeindruckenderen Daten hat, sondern auch wesentlich geiler aussieht und deutlich mehr Fans haben dürfte?


----------



## Lukasinator (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*

Weiß wer, wie viel die kostet?
Sicher 1000€


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

die meisten die sagen die xbox wird schlecht, und dass die alte xbox schlecht war, sind doch nur klischeebelastete Pc spieler die noch nie auch nur ein gutes Xbox spiel gezockt haben. wie zb Halo 2. Das spiel steht den Spielen auf den aktuellen PCs in nichts nach. Das trotz des verhältnismässig geringen preis der Xbox 1. 
Wenn man nur mal sieht, was für spiele alle auf einem 700 mhz chip herbeigezaubert wurden, dann kann man von der Xbox 360 ruhig verdammt viel erwarten.
Die Xbox 1 war an spielen (zb grafisch) immer einem guten PC fast ebenbürdig, die Xbox 360 wird es auch sein.
Auch wenn der Pc ganz klare vorteile hat: Arbeiten, surfen etc gibt es auf konsolen halt nicht, die sind halt nur fürs zocken.

warum nicht beides haben?
ich hab nen recht guten PC und werde mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem die Xbox 360 holen.
(wahrscheinlich wieder bei ebay für die hälfte des ladenpreises oder so   )

cya


----------



## ThiefPaul (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: bilder von einem xbox360 game*



			
				Lukasinator am 18.05.2005 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß wer, wie viel die kostet?
> Sicher 1000€




Hmm,
die wird bestimmt keine 1000 Euro kosten.
Ich habe heute irgendwo gelesen, dass ein Sprecher von Sony den Preis von 50,000 Yen genannt hat, was umgerechnet ca 560$ entspricht, also rund 500 Euro.
Ich finde die beiden Konsolen von der Leistung genial, jedoch bin ich vom Design her ein bisschen enttäuscht. Da  sieht die Revolution besser aus.


----------



## pobert2001 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: News - Xbox 360 offiziell enthüllt*

Es wird ja gesagt das die neuen Xbox spiele wegen ihrer hohen Auflösung
nur auf Hoch-Auflösenden Fernsehern wirklich zur Geltung kommen.
Da ich keinen solchen Fernseher habe wollte ich ob es möglich ist die Xbox 360 über irgend welche Adapter an meinen 20"TFT anzuschließen?


----------

